# .::Pregnant ladies who are high risk and due in 2016/17! [ 13 BABIES ]::.



## Kiwiberry

Hi everyone! 

I am currently 6.5 weeks pregnant with my 2nd baby. My first was born 3 months premature with no cause determined. I am so scared this time around and would love to have women to talk to who understand what each other is going through. 

I have had some m/s but it seems to be taking a break, all that remains is a queasy feeling in my stomach. I do have some mild cramping, but it feels similar to the cramping I had with my first. Sore breasts but only around the nipple area this time. They do seem to be getting bigger though :haha:.

I will add you lovely ladies to the list as you tell me your due dates! :D



&#10084; *AUGUST DUE DATES 2016* &#10084;
*Mrs W 11 -  - August 16th*

&#10084; *SEPTEMBER DUE DATES 2016* &#10084;
*LoraLoo -   - September 16th*

&#10084; *OCTOBER DUE DATES 2016* &#10084;
*Princessellie -  - October 5th*
*Kiwiberry -  - October 18th
Jkelmum -  - October 23rd*
*ashknowsbest -   - October 24th*

&#10084; *NOVEMBER DUE DATES 2016* &#10084;
*ElmoBumpToBe -  - November 1st*
*Jox -  - November 3rd*

&#10084; *JANUARY DUE DATES 2017* &#10084;
*Krippy -  - January 27th *

&#10084; *FEBRUARY DUE DATES 2017* &#10084;
*USAFWife319 -  - February 12th*
*Youngmamttc -  - February 25th*

&#10084; *MARCH DUE DATES 2017* &#10084;
*Klabro -  - March 25th*


----------



## Kiwiberry

Feeling a bit queasy today and totally constipated :(. Only 1 more day and I will be 7 weeks according to my ticker!


----------



## Missys81

Hi I am 35 due 23rd October very high risk 7 yrs ago my pregnancy nearly killed me. Advised not to have anymore but even with contraception I've conceived quite nervous and scared but excited too. My asthma is rubbish my lung function is 57%


----------



## Kiwiberry

Missys81 said:


> Hi I am 35 due 23rd October very high risk 7 yrs ago my pregnancy nearly killed me. Advised not to have anymore but even with contraception I've conceived quite nervous and scared but excited too. My asthma is rubbish my lung function is 57%

First, Welcome to the group! :wohoo: 
I am so excited to have another bump buddy! 

I am so sorry you went through that :hugs:. I hope that since 7 years has gone by, that technology and medical studies have made some improvements for people in your situation. What happened if you don't mind me asking?

I went ahead and added you to the list as well!


----------



## Missys81

I Have really bad asthma. Then it ended in a emergency c section and me on oxygen for a few days advised not to have anymore. But I am trying to be positive. So much as changed so hopefully all good xx


----------



## Missys81

So my symptoms are dizziness and sickness until lunch 
Gone off coffee Coke chocolate most things sweet 
Can only seem to drink apple juice 
My bladder is the size of a pea
And I am constantly tired 

How are you doing xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

The most prominent ones for me is:

-Tired ALL the time.
-Always hungry even though I am queasy. 
-Constipation
-Dizziness
-Vivid dreams (sometimes too much where I wake up in a bad mood)

I did have some nausea and vomiting a couple weeks ago, but I think it must have been a stomach bug because I have not thrown up since. My boobs dont even hurt this time around. My nipples did hurt, but they seem to be fleeting. 

I am so sorry about everything you have had to go through with your last pregnancy. I hope this time around is going to be much easier for you. Do you have to have a c-section again? I never knew how that worked.

Can't remember if you said this or not but, when is your first scan? Mine is on the 7th, with my first OB appointment (high risk consult) on the 14th.


----------



## Missys81

I can opt to try for natural but honestly would rather it be planned section. 
I see the midwife tomorrow and she will refer me for early scan and to obs gyne consultant as its classed as high risk so can't be midwife led. New part of the country now sure if it works same but if the scan is much later then 8 weeks I will book one in myself privately as I want to know all is going ok so far xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

That's great that you get to see an OB this time. I bet considering you are high risk they are going to do an early scan. Not to mention, you can just tell them you are unsure of when your last LMP was and they will do a dating scan. At least thats what I told my OB and they have me in for a scan in 6 days. It was true though, I really don't know when my last LMP was. 

It's so weird this time around for me. I literally have 0 m/s. My boobs don't hurt and only my nipples are the slightest bit tender. It's tripping me out and making me think something is wrong. My first pregnancy I had tons of symptoms and throwing up all day every day till around 14 weeks.


----------



## Missys81

Well saw mw took bloods refered me for a urgent ob appointment. Feeling bit sad and overwhelmed today bloody hormones xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Missys81 said:


> Well saw mw took bloods refered me for a urgent ob appointment. Feeling bit sad and overwhelmed today bloody hormones xx

:hugs: :hugs: 

When is the OB appointment?


----------



## Jox

Hi, ladies can I join u both?

Im high risk after my first was stillborn at 36 weeks. My second who was born just 8 months later stopped growing at 32 weeks and was delivered by csec at 34 weeks. Just under 2 years later my 3rd boy made it to induction at 38 weeks, I believe thanks to daily clexane injection, aspirin and constant consultant monitoring.

I'm only 4 weeks the mo, due about 3rd November but will be induced at 38 weeks if I get that far. I mcd in December so very cautious at the mo and trying not to think too far ahead of 6/8 week mark xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jox said:


> Hi, ladies can I join u both?
> 
> Im high risk after my first was stillborn at 36 weeks. My second who was born just 8 months later stopped growing at 32 weeks and was delivered by csec at 34 weeks. Just under 2 years later my 3rd boy made it to induction at 38 weeks, I believe thanks to daily clexane injection, aspirin and constant consultant monitoring.
> 
> I'm only 4 weeks the mo, due about 3rd November but will be induced at 38 weeks if I get that far. I mcd in December so very cautious at the mo and trying not to think too far ahead of 6/8 week mark xx

Welcome to the group! 

I am so sorry for your losses and everything that you have been through :hugs:. I could not imagine the pain you must feel. I also completely understand why you are cautious about it all right now. 

Congratulations by the way!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I have added you to the list hun! 

I want to say that we are here for you if you need it. I know the coming weeks are going to be so hard for you. Here is to hoping this is your rainbow baby :hugs:.


----------



## Jox

Aww thank u Hun, it's been such a 'long time' since losing Kasper's that I'm not sure how it'll effect me later in the pregnancy plus my partner isn't the dad of my boys so he hasn't experienced the loss with me so that'll change how it all feels if that makes sense. At the mo can't even think that far or believe I'll get that far. Day at a time and all that eh?!

How r u getting on? X


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am doing ok, one day at a time like you said. Dreading 27 weeks, which is when I gave birth last time. I have no idea what to expect, this is my first high risk pregnancy.


----------



## Missys81

Jox said:


> Hi, ladies can I join u both?
> 
> Im high risk after my first was stillborn at 36 weeks. My second who was born just 8 months later stopped growing at 32 weeks and was delivered by csec at 34 weeks. Just under 2 years later my 3rd boy made it to induction at 38 weeks, I believe thanks to daily clexane injection, aspirin and constant consultant monitoring.
> 
> I'm only 4 weeks the mo, due about 3rd November but will be induced at 38 weeks if I get that far. I mcd in December so very cautious at the mo and trying not to think too far ahead of 6/8 week mark xx

Welcome and I remember you from kasper. Not been here for years. Sending sticky dust and glad to be buddies xx


----------



## Missys81

Kiwiberry said:


> Missys81 said:
> 
> 
> Well saw mw took bloods refered me for a urgent ob appointment. Feeling bit sad and overwhelmed today bloody hormones xx
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> When is the OB appointment?Click to expand...

She said it will come in post but about 2/3 wks. Can't wait for a scan I just want to know it's all ok yet I know day by day. Hormones are crazy right now &#128546;&#128546; but be worth it xx


----------



## Missys81

Not sure if I mentioned this I am single the day I was going to tell my partner he ended things before I told him. 

He knows now and texts to check on me so slightly heartbroken on auto pilot how'd you get over a man while carrying his baby.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Missys81 said:


> Not sure if I mentioned this I am single the day I was going to tell my partner he ended things before I told him.
> 
> He knows now and texts to check on me so slightly heartbroken on auto pilot how'd you get over a man while carrying his baby.

I am so sorry :hugs:. That is just awful. 

Is there any way you two can make it work?


----------



## Missys81

Kiwiberry said:


> Missys81 said:
> 
> 
> Not sure if I mentioned this I am single the day I was going to tell my partner he ended things before I told him.
> 
> He knows now and texts to check on me so slightly heartbroken on auto pilot how'd you get over a man while carrying his baby.
> 
> I am so sorry :hugs:. That is just awful.
> 
> Is there any way you two can make it work?Click to expand...

I'd like to think so he's been my best friend helped me through a horrendous court case last year. We had been together 6 months and suddenly he's not ready for a relationship. He's 45 and I am not sure if they're more too it. He's text daily asks how I am promised to be here for me. But who knows xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Missys81 said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missys81 said:
> 
> 
> Not sure if I mentioned this I am single the day I was going to tell my partner he ended things before I told him.
> 
> He knows now and texts to check on me so slightly heartbroken on auto pilot how'd you get over a man while carrying his baby.
> 
> I am so sorry :hugs:. That is just awful.
> 
> Is there any way you two can make it work?Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to think so he's been my best friend helped me through a horrendous court case last year. We had been together 6 months and suddenly he's not ready for a relationship. He's 45 and I am not sure if they're more too it. He's text daily asks how I am promised to be here for me. But who knows xxClick to expand...

Oh there is definitely more to it. Maybe you can talk to him some more and find out exactly why he does not want to be in a relationship.


----------



## Missys81

Yeah he's meant to be ringing tonight but I end up making small talk grr x


----------



## Jox

Hi missy, was u a member back in 2009/2010 then?

Sorry to hear fob isn't really around, will he be around for u during pregnancy and once baby is here? Xx


----------



## Missys81

Jox said:


> Hi missy, was u a member back in 2009/2010 then?
> 
> Sorry to hear fob isn't really around, will he be around for u during pregnancy and once baby is here? Xx

Sure I replied early guess my phone didn't send grr

Anyway yes I was serina27 I had lily in June 2009 I was a very active member at the time with Hayley and Amy wobbles ... Many moons ago xx

He says he will always be here for me and the baby just hard talking small talk with a man I love yet know he's not wanting anything but friendship from me x


----------



## Kiwiberry

I hope that later tonight when you talk to him on the phone that you're able to find out why exactly he doesn't want a relationship with you. This must be such a hard time for you. Make sure you let him know that you deserve more of an answer than just he doesn't want to be in a relationship. Especially considering that you're carrying his child. Just let him know that if its anything that can be fixed you want to try because he means the world to you and so does your unborn child.


----------



## Jox

I remember u Hun xx

Must be so difficult. Hopefully through out the pregnancy his feelings change, watching I grow carrying his baby etc

How r u both? Did my second digi today, 6 days after last and at 4+6 and got a 3+ xx


----------



## Missys81

Jox said:


> I remember u Hun xx
> 
> Must be so difficult. Hopefully through out the pregnancy his feelings change, watching I grow carrying his baby etc
> 
> How r u both? Did my second digi today, 6 days after last and at 4+6 and got a 3+ xx

Glad you got 3plus xx
Very difficult had he not been a friend previous and the one pushing and making promises to look after me I would understand. But can't stress over it. Just see how it pans out.

Just realised I've not been for poop for 3 days no wonder I feel so bloated and crampy xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Constipation is the worst part :(. I was going through that too. It only got worse for me with my last baby. 

Missy, how did it go last night when you talked to him on the phone? 

Jox, yay for a 3+!! :happydance:

How are you ladies feeling today? 
Still no m/s for me, my last pregnancy I was puking my guts out lol.


----------



## Missys81

He didn't ring just text. And only small talk. 
Wobbles it's trying to get my old account back my name was jkelmum so if I vanish I will be back on that I didn't sleep much lastnight and banging headache today can't wait until bedtime xx


----------



## Jox

I remember jkelmum too. Hope ur ok?

I'm fine, still symptomless, get the odd cramps feeling but nothing major or really noticeable. I've got my prescription today for my injections which I'm pleased about coz I wasn't sure if the docs would give it as obv o mc in December and haven't been to tell them I'm preg again. It I'm guessing they've put 2 & 2 together. I've also been and got my name down for the mw, suppose the ball is rolling now eh!! X


----------



## Kiwiberry

Missys81 said:


> He didn't ring just text. And only small talk.
> Wobbles it's trying to get my old account back my name was jkelmum so if I vanish I will be back on that I didn't sleep much lastnight and banging headache today can't wait until bedtime xx

Ok, we will keep an eye out for you when you get that account back. I hope the headache went away and you get some much needed rest. Headaches are the worst :(. 



Jox said:


> I remember jkelmum too. Hope ur ok?
> 
> I'm fine, still symptomless, get the odd cramps feeling but nothing major or really noticeable. I've got my prescription today for my injections which I'm pleased about coz I wasn't sure if the docs would give it as obv o mc in December and haven't been to tell them I'm preg again. It I'm guessing they've put 2 & 2 together. I've also been and got my name down for the mw, suppose the ball is rolling now eh!! X

That is exciting :). 
I can't wait till we all have our scans and get to post pictures!!


----------



## Missys81

How's you kiwi ?


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am doing ok, nothing new here. Counting down the seconds till Monday's scan.


----------



## Missys81

Kiwiberry said:


> I am doing ok, nothing new here. Counting down the seconds till Monday's scan.

I can't wait for a scan date. She marked it as urgent Tuesday but no idea how long until I get one x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Missys81 said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> I am doing ok, nothing new here. Counting down the seconds till Monday's scan.
> 
> I can't wait for a scan date. She marked it as urgent Tuesday but no idea how long until I get one xClick to expand...

Will they call and let you know when it is? 
I really hope for you it is soon!


----------



## Missys81

Kiwiberry said:


> Missys81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> I am doing ok, nothing new here. Counting down the seconds till Monday's scan.
> 
> I can't wait for a scan date. She marked it as urgent Tuesday but no idea how long until I get one xClick to expand...
> 
> Will they call and let you know when it is?
> I really hope for you it is soon!Click to expand...

New area and I've no idea what protocol is but if I've no date by payday I am going to book a private reassurance scan


----------



## Kiwiberry

Missys81 said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missys81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> I am doing ok, nothing new here. Counting down the seconds till Monday's scan.
> 
> I can't wait for a scan date. She marked it as urgent Tuesday but no idea how long until I get one xClick to expand...
> 
> Will they call and let you know when it is?
> I really hope for you it is soon!Click to expand...
> 
> New area and I've no idea what protocol is but if I've no date by payday I am going to book a private reassurance scanClick to expand...

Good idea :). It will definitely help with the worrying.


----------



## Jox

Hope ur both OK xx

Finally have a symptom lol my boobs feel bruised lol all good signs eh!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thats a great sign! Only my nipples hurt me atm. 
Feeling really queasy this morning, but not enough to throw up.


----------



## Jkelmum

Signs are great .. Got my old account back yay


----------



## Jox

Aww that's fab Hun xx

Mw called me today, we've arranged my booking in appt for next Thursday then she's gonna call and get me and early scan sorted so either Friday next week or beginning of the week after xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Jox said:


> Aww that's fab Hun xx
> 
> Mw called me today, we've arranged my booking in appt for next Thursday then she's gonna call and get me and early scan sorted so either Friday next week or beginning of the week after xx

That's great I saw the mw Tuesday who said she was going to book me in with early scan and consultant appointment as urgent. Not sure how long it will take though.


----------



## Jox

Hopefully ur not waiting much longer xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Jox said:


> Hopefully ur not waiting much longer xx

Hope so pregnancy hormones turn me into a nervous wreck. xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies! 

Missy, glad you got your account back!! How exciting!! 
I hope they contact you see about your appointment, that would drive me nuts. 

Jox, woohoo!! Yay for the booking appointment and the scan next week!!!! 

Really queasy today, especially when I didn't eat anything till 1pm. It still feels like its not real for me. I guess its because I have not had my first real scan yet.


----------



## Jkelmum

Bloody hormones have had me in tears most of the night... My ex was texting me asked what I was watching and I said how to get away with murder. So he asks if he should be worried I said no why he says women scorned and all that. I replied not scorned just tad hormonal .. Is reply was you must still love me for some strange reason ... Like really we've been broken up a week I am pregnant with his baby I can't just turn my feelings off like a tap .. sorry just venting. Was looking forward to seeing him Saturday to talk but honestly now I am worried I 
will just sit and cry &#128552;

Hope you ladies are well. X


----------



## Kiwiberry

:hugs: It's ok to vent, we are here for you. 

I am sorry you are feeling so down. Just from the way he is talking, he sounds like he doesn't even know why you two are not together. He sounds confused.


----------



## Jox

Just be honest with him Hun, hopefully I'll be able to have a good talk X

All the same here, nothing to report xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hope you ladies are having a great day! 

Nothing new to report here either, other than I think my belly is getting a lot bigger!


----------



## Jox

Yes I seem to get bloated more, esp in the evenings xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jox said:


> Yes I seem to get bloated more, esp in the evenings xx

Do you get the ligaments pain when it stretches?

I am really nervous, I feel like the pain between my legs and up my back is going to come back full force this pregnancy. I think it was sciatica, and it made it really really hard to walk or go up steps.


----------



## Jox

Sounds awful, I don't really get any pains with it. This is technically my 5th pregnancy so I just balloon lol


----------



## Kiwiberry

Lucky!! 

This is only my 2nd pregnancy. Although the symptoms are definitely a lot less prevalent this time. I am getting bigger a lot quicker too, I feel like I look 10+ weeks pregnant.


----------



## Jkelmum

This is my 8th had one still born one miscarriage and one blighted ovum think that what it's called but I am size 18 and my tummy bloats loads as the day goes on but I think the constipation as a lot to answer to xx


----------



## Jkelmum

A postive post from me these are my little monkeys 
Ethan is 9 today and lily is 6 &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Jkelmum

Kiwiberry said:


> Jox said:
> 
> 
> Yes I seem to get bloated more, esp in the evenings xx
> 
> Do you get the ligaments pain when it stretches?
> 
> I am really nervous, I feel like the pain between my legs and up my back is going to come back full force this pregnancy. I think it was sciatica, and it made it really really hard to walk or go up steps.Click to expand...

I get sharp pains low down on a evening .. And in my hip bone already xx


----------



## Jox

Lots of love jkelmum xx

My loss in December was a blighted ovum, think they call it an unembryotic pregnancy now, or something like that. Mc the 2 days between the anniversary of finding out Kasper had died and his actual bday :cry:


----------



## Jkelmum

Jox said:


> Lots of love jkelmum xx
> 
> My loss in December was a blighted ovum, think they call it an unembryotic pregnancy now, or something like that. Mc the 2 days between the anniversary of finding out Kasper had died and his actual bday :cry:

That must of been so hard &#128151; Xx


----------



## Jox

Even worse that was bye and nyd!! Shit always sent to test us eh!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Jox said:


> Even worse that was bye and nyd!! Shit always sent to test us eh!!

Most deffaintly ((hugs)) xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

So Phil messages me today ... He's sorry he misses me he's been a dick ?!! So tomorrow is a date night so we can talk about what happens next ... I love this man to bits but how do I know he won't get scared and run again ? Do I take a leap of faith ? Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey Jkel, lovely pictures of your family :cloud9:. 

As for Phil, I honestly think its his love for you and the unborn baby that has him coming back. I say, give him another chance. See where things go, you might end up happier than you were before.

Jox, how have you been hun?

Really queasy today when I let my stomach empty. I also noticed that my sense of smell is insane. The smell of chicken makes me gag.


----------



## Jkelmum

Who knows he hurt me and I need him to realise he can't do it again or it would be over for good ... Hope your feeling better soon xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jkelmum said:


> Who knows he hurt me and I need him to realise he can't do it again or it would be over for good ... Hope your feeling better soon xx

You could turn it around on him and play hard to get because of how he treated you. That would probably drive him crazy..... I am so devious :haha:. On a serious not though, I completely understand why you are reluctant. At least things are going in a better direction than they were.


----------



## Jkelmum

Kiwiberry said:


> Jkelmum said:
> 
> 
> Who knows he hurt me and I need him to realise he can't do it again or it would be over for good ... Hope your feeling better soon xx
> 
> You could turn it around on him and play hard to get because of how he treated you. That would probably drive him crazy..... I am so devious :haha:. On a serious not though, I completely understand why you are reluctant. At least things are going in a better direction than they were.Click to expand...

True our coffee and chat as turned into a date night will make sure he knows he as lots of making upto do xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hello ladies, how are you two feeling lately? 

I had some bleeding yesterday and went into the ER. It was a noticeable amount. They did a pelvic exam and the cervix was closed. Also did an ultrasound. The baby is doing great and had a hb of 149. It was most likely all the moving around and stuff I did yesterday that caused the bleeding.


----------



## Jkelmum

Kiwiberry said:


> Hello ladies, how are you two feeling lately?
> 
> I had some bleeding yesterday and went into the ER. It was a noticeable amount. They did a pelvic exam and the cervix was closed. Also did an ultrasound. The baby is doing great and had a hb of 149. It was most likely all the moving around and stuff I did yesterday that caused the bleeding.

How scary so glad baby is ok &#10084;&#65039;. Today I am emotional but I know it's hormones and Mother's Day not a great combination xx


----------



## Jox

Lots of love ladies X

Jkel, he needs to know that he can't just walk in and out of ur life like that, he either commits or doesn't. But if he wants to give it another shot I'd let him. Just tell him he needs to build ur confidence back up again xx

Kiwi, oh god so scary. Ur so glad everything is looking fine and u got to see baby too xx

I feel like crap, have had a cold since Thursday/Friday and really feel poo with it. Feeling sick a lot but not queasiness sick if that makes sense. It's weird, just feel like crap x


----------



## Avalanche

Can I join ladies? I'm due September 30th atm.

I see some familiar names here.

I'm high risk for several reasons and have had two scans already.


*when into preterm labour at 24 weeks with DD but she went full term + 12

*i am allergic to anaesthetics

*i currently have several tumors inside me which they can't remove until after baby is born. I've had 13 tumours removed since 2012 and I'm having my white blood cells and haemaglobin monitored pretty constantly to pick up and changes that could be related to cancer. I was last in hospital three weeks ago after a big scare with my health, OH had to call an ambulance. 

*DD is a carrier for Cystic Fibrosis and we don't know yet if baby is affected. Currently waiting for genetics to come back which should be back in a week.


----------



## Avalanche

Missys81 said:


> Jox said:
> 
> 
> Hi missy, was u a member back in 2009/2010 then?
> 
> Sorry to hear fob isn't really around, will he be around for u during pregnancy and once baby is here? Xx
> 
> Sure I replied early guess my phone didn't send grr
> 
> Anyway yes I was serina27 I had lily in June 2009 I was a very active member at the time with Hayley and Amy wobbles ... Many moons ago xx
> 
> He says he will always be here for me and the baby just hard talking small talk with a man I love yet know he's not wanting anything but friendship from me xClick to expand...

I remember you. I was rafwife before this username. I hope you ok :hugs: it does sound like there is more going on.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jkel, hope you are feeling better hun :hugs:. My emotions are pretty crazy normally then add some pregnancy hormones... what a roller coaster. 

Jox, Colds are the worst! Especially during pregnancy. I had one in the beginning of my pregnancy too and it lasted weeks. I hope you get better soon :hugs:. The worst part is we can't take dayquil lol, I LOVE that stuff when I have a cold. It's like magic. 



Avalanche said:


> Can I join ladies? I'm due September 30th atm.
> 
> I see some familiar names here.
> 
> I'm high risk for several reasons and have had two scans already.
> 
> 
> *when into preterm labour at 24 weeks with DD but she went full term + 12
> 
> *i am allergic to anaesthetics
> 
> *i currently have several tumors inside me which they can't remove until after baby is born. I've had 13 tumours removed since 2012 and I'm having my white blood cells and haemaglobin monitored pretty constantly to pick up and changes that could be related to cancer. I was last in hospital three weeks ago after a big scare with my health, OH had to call an ambulance.
> 
> *DD is a carrier for Cystic Fibrosis and we don't know yet if baby is affected. Currently waiting for genetics to come back which should be back in a week.

Congratulations and welcome to the group!! :) 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: That must be so rough for you. I hope that they can get the tumors removed asap after the baby is born. I also hope that they are benign. Fx that everything goes well with the CF as well. That is really rough.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I went ahead and included all babies due in 2016 instead of just October / November. Hope you ladies don't mind :). 

I also added you to the list Avalanche!


----------



## Avalanche

Thanks kiwi! 

I try not to think about it. Some days are rougher than others. Like talking to my OH about the prospect that one day he might be a single dad. And discussing that we need to write my will. I have moments where it all gets too much and I think about the dark side of things and I cry and OH picks me up and I dust myself off, but I would say that 90% of the time I put it to the back of my mind and remain positive. 

My surgeon thinks I'm a lunatic for being pregnant. He doesn't say it, but you could see it in his eyes when he told me there's nothing they can do while I'm pregnant and they just have to wait and see what happens. I'm dreading seeing him next month for my check up tbh.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I could not imagine having to think about that stuff. It's really good that you are able to mostly put it out of your mind and just enjoy yourself. Hopefully everything goes better than expected at the next checkup.


----------



## Jkelmum

Welcome Avalanche I remember you too sorry your so high risk too welcome to our little club &#128149;

Been in quite a bit of pain on my left side today if it doesn't go or gets worse going to ring EPU in morning. Taken paracetamol. Dont think its constipation but only thing that's up so no idea.....Phil was great lastnight but quiet today I really need to stop overthinking &#128299; I blame the hormones &#128514;.


----------



## Jkelmum

Kiwiberry said:


> I went ahead and included all babies due in 2016 instead of just October / November. Hope you ladies don't mind :).
> 
> I also added you to the list Avalanche!

Don't mind at all the more the merrier. Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jkelmum said:


> Welcome Avalanche I remember you too sorry your so high risk too welcome to our little club &#128149;
> 
> Been in quite a bit of pain on my left side today if it doesn't go or gets worse going to ring EPU in morning. Taken paracetamol. Dont think its constipation but only thing that's up so no idea.....Phil was great lastnight but quiet today I really need to stop overthinking &#128299; I blame the hormones &#128514;.

So sorry about the pain :hugs:. I hope you don't have to go into EPU either. I wonder what could be causing the pain? The only thing I have ever heard is pain on the right, at least they told me if I had intense pain on the right side to come in. Not sure why, did not get an answer because I was just ready to leave the ER. Going to ask google.


----------



## Jkelmum

Kiwiberry said:


> Jkelmum said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Avalanche I remember you too sorry your so high risk too welcome to our little club &#128149;
> 
> Been in quite a bit of pain on my left side today if it doesn't go or gets worse going to ring EPU in morning. Taken paracetamol. Dont think its constipation but only thing that's up so no idea.....Phil was great lastnight but quiet today I really need to stop overthinking &#128299; I blame the hormones &#128514;.
> 
> So sorry about the pain :hugs:. I hope you don't have to go into EPU either. I wonder what could be causing the pain? The only thing I have ever heard is pain on the right, at least they told me if I had intense pain on the right side to come in. Not sure why, did not get an answer because I was just ready to leave the ER. Going to ask google.Click to expand...

It's most probably just stretching and such as this is baby number 6 it never gets easier but I will worry myself stupid if I don't get it checked xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Oh I know exactly how you feel. I worry at the tiniest of signs that something "might" be wrong. Then I can't get it out of my head until everything is confirmed to be ok.


----------



## Jox

Hi Avalanche, I remember you. What a tough time ur going through. I really hope things stay settled for u throughout ur pregnancy. U can't put ur future on hold based on what ifs, I don't blame u for having another child xx


----------



## Avalanche

Jkelmum said:


> Welcome Avalanche I remember you too sorry your so high risk too welcome to our little club &#128149;
> 
> Been in quite a bit of pain on my left side today if it doesn't go or gets worse going to ring EPU in morning. Taken paracetamol. Dont think its constipation but only thing that's up so no idea.....Phil was great lastnight but quiet today I really need to stop overthinking &#128299; I blame the hormones &#128514;.

I had similar a couple of weeks back and then when I moved too quickly I took my breath away as it felt like I pulled a muscle. Hope everything is ok. Ringing EPU sounds best if it's not any better :hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ladies, I can't help but think about it. We are really pregnant!!! 
I still am in shock and don't 100% feel pregnant yet emotionally. Is that weird?


----------



## Jox

Yep, for now we r all most certainly pregnant!!! I'm only 10 days past af due date so feel like I'm treading on thin ice X


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jox said:


> Yep, for now we r all most certainly pregnant!!! I'm only 10 days past af due date so feel like I'm treading on thin ice X

Fast forward a couple of months and we will all have HUGE baby bumps!! :happydance:


----------



## Jox

Oh I hope so. I had my 20 week scan 4 years ago today and I shared a bump photo that's come up on my time hop and omg I was huge. I'm 3 to 4 stone lighter now so god help me lol xx


----------



## Avalanche

Kiwiberry said:


> Ladies, I can't help but think about it. We are really pregnant!!!
> I still am in shock and don't 100% feel pregnant yet emotionally. Is that weird?

I'm exactly the same! Doesn't quite feel real yet even though I'm over 10 weeks now.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jox, way to go on the weight loss!! 

I lost what is equal to 3 stone after my last pregnancy. Took a bit for me because I can't lose weight the normal way due to medical issues. I feel I am going to have to lose all that weight over again after this next baby. I am determined though because I really want to get to my ideal weight of 125lbs. I was 167 lbs or 11.9 stone when I found out I was pregnant with this time. Only 27 lbs overweight for my height. So far I have gained 9 lbs already and I have not even been doing anything to warrant that. I feel like rubbish about it.


----------



## Jkelmum

Still in pain grr I just want to get to a point where it feels real and baby is definitely coming safe unfortunately pregnancy is always hard and I always worry ... From finding out until 14 weeks I worry about miss carrying and then I breath for a bit then I start worrying about premature labour... By time I get to 30 weeks it puts such a strain on my lungs that I can't wait for it to be over ... Oh I know it's worth it in the end but I wish I could really enjoy pregnancy xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jkelmum said:


> Still in pain grr I just want to get to a point where it feels real and baby is definitely coming safe unfortunately pregnancy is always hard and I always worry ... From finding out until 14 weeks I worry about miss carrying and then I breath for a bit then I start worrying about premature labour... By time I get to 30 weeks it puts such a strain on my lungs that I can't wait for it to be over ... Oh I know it's worth it in the end but I wish I could really enjoy pregnancy xx

You and me both :hugs:.

I hope my pregnancy is not robbed from me this time by my body kicking my baby out. I really want to experience full term. Along with my baby being in the NICU and not getting to take her home for 3 months that was one of the hardest parts about it. One day I was pregnant and the next I wasnt, where I should have been. It has taken me a really long time to cope with the experience.


----------



## Jkelmum

Kiwiberry said:


> Jkelmum said:
> 
> 
> Still in pain grr I just want to get to a point where it feels real and baby is definitely coming safe unfortunately pregnancy is always hard and I always worry ... From finding out until 14 weeks I worry about miss carrying and then I breath for a bit then I start worrying about premature labour... By time I get to 30 weeks it puts such a strain on my lungs that I can't wait for it to be over ... Oh I know it's worth it in the end but I wish I could really enjoy pregnancy xx
> 
> You and me both :hugs:.
> 
> I hope my pregnancy is not robbed from me this time by my body kicking my baby out. I really want to experience full term. Along with my baby being in the NICU and not getting to take her home for 3 months that was one of the hardest parts about it. One day I was pregnant and the next I wasnt, where I should have been. It has taken me a really long time to cope with the experience.Click to expand...

Hugs. Xxx


----------



## Jox

Kiwi, did u have any reason for ur preterm labour? I met a mummy on here years ago whose first was born at 27 weeks whose since had 3 full termers xx


----------



## Jox

Feeling all crap at the mo. Still don't feel pregnant but I do feel different. Did my 2nd to last ic 15 min ago!!! No denying my hcg is still rising. Hope the get my scan at the end of the week or beginning of next week xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kiwiberry

That line looks great! 
I hope they get you in sooner than later. I know waiting for a scan is hell. 

Going to get mine today! Woke up this morning with my stomach turned upside down. Really feel like crap atm.... I also woke up with horrible chest pain, which I am assuming is heartburn.


----------



## Kiwiberry

They actually could not find a reason. A sonographer told me this time to make sure I let them know I had a shortened cervix before I went into pre-term labor. She said it could have something to do with why. Other than that, all the tests came back negative. The same thing actually happened to the person who gave birth to me. She had me premature at 3 months, and then went on to have 3 other full term babies. I am hoping the same happens for me.


----------



## Jox

Hopefully absolutely no reason for it happening again then but we know it doesn't work like that. At least they.l be keeping a good eye on u. Have they mentioned a cervical stitch or is it not an option? Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jox said:


> Hopefully absolutely no reason for it happening again then but we know it doesn't work like that. At least they.l be keeping a good eye on u. Have they mentioned a cervical stitch or is it not an option? Xx

They have not mentioned what the plan of action is yet. I have the appointment with my OB on the 14th. That is when they will go over everything. Today, I think I am just getting a dating scan done.


----------



## Jkelmum

&#128546;&#128546; On my way to EPU. Pains worse and I've shooting pains inside too &#128552; .. No idea what they do there ?


----------



## Kiwiberry

I hope everything is okay hun :hugs:.
What they do when we go to the ER for these kinds of things in the US is do a vaginal ultrasound along with checking your cervix. I'm not really sure of the procedures where you live. I dunno they aren't allowed to show you any pictures they're just allowed to tell you whether or not everything's okay. Make sure you ask questions for the things you want to know because they won't come out and tell you. Like the heartbeat and all that.


----------



## Jox

Thinking of u jkel :hugs: please let us know how u get on xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Had the scan today! Everything went great. The HB was 153! I even have a picture of our cute lil blob baby. The first thing the sono said was "That's a good looking baby". Made me feel nice :). She was so gentle with the ultrasound since it was a vaginal one. The most gentle I have had. I am really glad I chose to go back to the same place that took care of me with Riya. The nurse I talked to went over some things they might do for me. She could not give me much info just a general idea because she was not authorized to. Only my doctors are. I have 5 doctors, and I will see all 5 of them at some point. One of them does not deliver tho. I have met them when I was pregnant with Riya, they're all very nice and caring. The nurse said that I will most likely have to get a stitch in my cervix to help idk keep it together I guess? Also she mentioned they might start me on progesterone shots earlier than later. I will find out 100% what the plan of action is on the 14th when I see one of my OB. After the consult with the nurse and the ultrasound they did my bloods. I attached a picture of our sweet pea!! Our sweet lil blob baby :cloud9:.
 



Attached Files:







12803166_163350534053787_6369348370370744159_n.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jox

Aww, hello baby xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Still here had bloods and urine taken they've poked my tummy a few times ?! Waiting on a consultant .. She's just told me my hgc levels are very high at 145670 she says they can't scan till tomorrow but it's upto consultant if they keep me in or I come back ... I am tired and in pain and just want my bed


----------



## Jkelmum

Kiwiberry said:


> Had the scan today! Everything went great. The HB was 153! I even have a picture of our cute lil blob baby. The first thing the sono said was "That's a good looking baby". Made me feel nice :). She was so gentle with the ultrasound since it was a vaginal one. The most gentle I have had. I am really glad I chose to go back to the same place that took care of me with Riya. The nurse I talked to went over some things they might do for me. She could not give me much info just a general idea because she was not authorized to. Only my doctors are. I have 5 doctors, and I will see all 5 of them at some point. One of them does not deliver tho. I have met them when I was pregnant with Riya, they're all very nice and caring. The nurse said that I will most likely have to get a stitch in my cervix to help idk keep it together I guess? Also she mentioned they might start me on progesterone shots earlier than later. I will find out 100% what the plan of action is on the 14th when I see one of my OB. After the consult with the nurse and the ultrasound they did my bloods. I attached a picture of our sweet pea!! Our sweet lil blob baby :cloud9:.

Great news glad everything is ok &#128149;


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jkelmum said:


> Still here had bloods and urine taken they've poked my tummy a few times ?! Waiting on a consultant .. She's just told me my hgc levels are very high at 145670 she says they can't scan till tomorrow but it's upto consultant if they keep me in or I come back ... I am tired and in pain and just want my bed

:hugs: I hope they let you stay the night and give you a nice warm bed to sleep in. It's so awful they make you wait so long, did they check your cervix at all?


----------



## Jkelmum

Kiwiberry said:


> Jkelmum said:
> 
> 
> Still here had bloods and urine taken they've poked my tummy a few times ?! Waiting on a consultant .. She's just told me my hgc levels are very high at 145670 she says they can't scan till tomorrow but it's upto consultant if they keep me in or I come back ... I am tired and in pain and just want my bed
> 
> :hugs: I hope they let you stay the night and give you a nice warm bed to sleep in. It's so awful they make you wait so long, did they check your cervix at all?Click to expand...

Yes she said it's too dangerous to go home and as put me nil by mouth and on a drip. She thinks it's eptopic


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jkelmum said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jkelmum said:
> 
> 
> Still here had bloods and urine taken they've poked my tummy a few times ?! Waiting on a consultant .. She's just told me my hgc levels are very high at 145670 she says they can't scan till tomorrow but it's upto consultant if they keep me in or I come back ... I am tired and in pain and just want my bed
> 
> :hugs: I hope they let you stay the night and give you a nice warm bed to sleep in. It's so awful they make you wait so long, did they check your cervix at all?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes she said it's too dangerous to go home and as put me nil by mouth and on a drip. She thinks it's eptopicClick to expand...

Oh no :cry: I really hope that's not the case.


----------



## Jkelmum

Me too. Hate these places 2am crying feeling so alone xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jkelmum said:


> Me too. Hate these places 2am crying feeling so alone xx

:hugs:, are you in a room alone? Do you have nurses checking on you?


----------



## Jkelmum

Yeah they keep coming in. Bp every 2hrs. 2nd bag of fluids gone up. Hoping they scan me as early as they can and I ain't left waiting x


----------



## Jkelmum

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w403/Serina_Ann_Roper/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsqde7he3e.jpeg

Two sacs one empty. And one with baby and heartbeat &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; I've swollen ovaries too. So just waiting on dr coming round


----------



## Kiwiberry

Oh my god I'm so happy that one of your babies is ok. I'm really sorry one twin didn't make it :(. I would be so confused on how to emotionally handle that.

Stay strong mama and I hope they're taking really good care of you.


----------



## Jkelmum

Think right now just concerntrating on the one baby I knew about as a heartbeat xxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

That's just so amazing, you really did make my morning. What was the heartbeat did they tell you?


----------



## Jkelmum

152 ... Consultant just said a blessing in disguise as my body wouldn't of coped with twins xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jkelmum said:


> 152 ... Consultant just said a blessing in disguise as my body wouldn't of coped with twins xx

What a great HB. That is a blessing in disguise. Twins would have been so hard on you, its hard enough on the average women.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi ladies do you mind if I lurk around? Been under consultant care with my three pregnancies due to a blood disorder but have not actually been affected by the blood disorder to date. I'm a little more worried this time with it being my 4th and be being closer to 30, also with my last baby was high risk on top of the blood disorder because of polyhydramnious (too much amniotic fluid) don't know if that will happen again this time or if it's just one of those things. 

I remember your old name of rafwife - so sorry about the loss of the twin chick but congratulations on healthy heartbeat of little bean and that's god it's not eptopic x


----------



## Kiwiberry

ElmoBumpToBe of course you can join hun! 
Do you have your first scan scheduled? :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Do you know what the plans are this time around?


----------



## Jkelmum

Welcome elmobumptobe x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thank you! No idea as I haven't seen anyone yet, have booked a private scan for 18th so a week on Friday, I think my booking in appointment with midwife is the following Wednesday so a fortnight tomorrow. Don't know if they will advice me to take clexane during the pregnancy or just postpartum since its been different With all three xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Surprised mw asnt seen you sooner. I hate all the waiting and worrying xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

It's a different midwife to my other pregnancys and she probably won't have even thought about looking at my notes yet I guess? I had to book just by phoning the GP and giving name and address. I wonder if I should be seeing her any sooner? Can't see the point really X


----------



## Jkelmum

Probably no point just might ease your mind to if you need the injections ... Didn't mean to worry you xx

Still waiting on dishcharge and it's awful here crying ladies that have lost there babies &#128552;. I feel guilty


----------



## LoraLoo

Hi ladies is there room for another one? &#128522; 

I'm Lora and this is pregnancy number 11 for me.

We have 5 beautiful living children, Eve who we lost to Meningitis, Alfie and Eden who we lost at 15 and 18 weeks, 2 early miscarriages, and the probable loss of one of my twins- though we won't know for certain until my scan next week.
In previous pregnancies we've had growth issues and low amniotic fluid, pre term labour, and I'm a strep b carrier.
Not much at all to worry about then &#128580; 
I'm 12 weeks today, so huge milestone, but along way to go and a lot of hurdles to jump.
Looking forward to getting to know you and these little bumps better x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Jkelmum said:


> Probably no point just might ease your mind to if you need the injections ... Didn't mean to worry you xx
> 
> Still waiting on dishcharge and it's awful here crying ladies that have lost there babies &#128552;. I feel guilty

Don't ever feel guilty for having a healthy baby Hun! Must be a really really sad place to be though and seeing all that loss :( 

Loraloo- I'm a bit lost for words, you must be a very strong woman to still be standing after such tremendous loss. Can I ask why you think you have lost one of your twins? I hope not. Sending you lots of love X


----------



## Kiwiberry

Welcome LoraLoo :).

So sorry for everything you have been through, even though you probably have heard that a million times. 12 weeks is awesome! Are you showing? I am already at 8 weeks lol, but no one would know but me haha. When is your next scan? Did they talk about your treatment plans for this pregnancy?

I went ahead and added you to the list as well hun!


----------



## LoraLoo

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Jkelmum said:
> 
> 
> Probably no point just might ease your mind to if you need the injections ... Didn't mean to worry you xx
> 
> Still waiting on dishcharge and it's awful here crying ladies that have lost there babies &#128552;. I feel guilty
> 
> Don't ever feel guilty for having a healthy baby Hun! Must be a really really sad place to be though and seeing all that loss :(
> 
> Loraloo- I'm a bit lost for words, you must be a very strong woman to still be standing after such tremendous loss. Can I ask why you think you have lost one of your twins? I hope not. Sending you lots of love XClick to expand...

Thanks ladies. 

Yes, course you can. We had an nhs scan at 6+6 which showed 2 babies, 2 heartbeats and 1 yolk and a thin septum, so we were told they were identical twins. 

Being the worrier I am, I booked a private scan at 7+3. She could only find 1 baby. No trace of the other, or the septum/ dividing membrane. 

It was really confusing. She said sometimes when one dies, it gets reabsorbed, but that there's usually still be trace of it, especially as they were only done 4 days apart. 
She also said if they lie close together they can be hard to spot, but she had a good look and could only find one.

The nhs wouldn't rescan me and said one was probably hiding, but I don't agree, I can only find one hb and my gut says we lost the other. Will finally find out next week at 13+3, it's been a long wait! Xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Kiwiberry said:


> Welcome LoraLoo :).
> 
> So sorry for everything you have been through, even though you probably have heard that a million times. 12 weeks is awesome! Are you showing? I am already at 8 weeks lol, but no one would know but me haha. When is your next scan? Did they talk about your treatment plans for this pregnancy?
> 
> I went ahead and added you to the list as well hun!

Ive definitely got a bump that's becoming tricky to hide! I was supposed to see my consultant on day of my scan, but they messed up, and now I have to wait till the 30th, and it's not the consultant I asked for as apparently he no longer does clinic, so I'm dreading having to go through my history. 

I'm taking aspirin and higher dose folic acids, and I was promised closer monitoring and extras scans, but we will see.

Thank you for adding me x


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi laraloo can't believe how many of the old names are still around. Here's hoping everything is ok. When's your next scan ?


----------



## LoraLoo

It's on the 17th March, can't come soon enough x


----------



## Jkelmum

LoraLoo said:


> It's on the 17th March, can't come soon enough x

I bet, that's my daughters 16th birthday xx


----------



## Jox

Hi elmo X

Nice to see ur here Lora, really hoping and praying for ur healthy rainbow, hope u don't mind but I was having a lurk on ur journal yesterday, what a journey. Always remember ur precious eve and her sparkly photo xx


----------



## Jox

Jkel, thank goodness for ur baby and hb, I'm sorry it appears u may of lost the twin tho. Hope ur ok? Does all this explain the pains uve been feeling? Xx


----------



## Jox

Nothing changed here, just sleeping lots lol mw in 2 days xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Jox said:


> Hi elmo X
> 
> Nice to see ur here Lora, really hoping and praying for ur healthy rainbow, hope u don't mind but I was having a lurk on ur journal yesterday, what a journey. Always remember ur precious eve and her sparkly photo xx

Of course I remember too. There really are a lot us around from years ago. 

Jox we keep bumping intogether :) 

Lora I can't believe you have had to wait so long to find out about your twins. Hope it doesn't drag on too much longer for you X


----------



## tcinks

Can I join you ladies? It's great that you started a post like this! :flower:

I'll briefly share my story. :) DH and I first started trying in the summer of 2014 and I got pregnant right away. The most exciting, joyful, blissful time of my life. Unfortunately we lost the little guy in October at 13 weeks. I started gushing blood out of the blue one day, and had some cramping. My midwife said just to rest and drink lots of water. Well the cramping last all night and to the next day. I went for an ultrasound and they said I was in the middle of a miscarriage and there was nothing they could do. :( My whole world was shattered. And physically, the miscarriage was drawn out for 3 months. It was a terrible ordeal. But finally in January I felt back to normal. Then I got pregnant again in February and was over the moon, but of course cautious. As I passed every milestone date, I got a little more relaxed. But at 20 weeks doctors noticed my cervix was almost completely thinned. So she put in a pessary (not a cerclage...I don't know what. I think that would have helped more) and that lasted about a week. And one night before bed I felt like the baby was coming out of me...and sure enough my bags were bulging. :( I rushed to the hospital...and once again, "there's nothing we can do". :cry:

It took 7 months to conceive again after her. And here I am now at 5 weeks. Excited but terrified. Now that they know I have incompetent cervix, I'm taking progesterone suppositories and will get a cerclage around 12/13 weeks. And then switch to the shots starting at 16 weeks, with weekly ultrasounds, too. Bedrest if necessary.

I haven't gotten to read through all the posts yet, but I'm glad there is a place for high risk women to get together. :hugs: My sisters and friends have had fairly uncomplicated pregnancies so it's hard to relate to them sometimes.


----------



## Jkelmum

Jox said:


> Jkel, thank goodness for ur baby and hb, I'm sorry it appears u may of lost the twin tho. Hope ur ok? Does all this explain the pains uve been feeling? Xx

Yes I think so ... Not sure why but the consultant as put me on 5mg of folic acid and 75mg aspirin ... Free to go home now so called for food on way home ... It's not nice to say but had they found viable twins they'd of probably asked me to consider my options my body doesn't cope with the heavy last part of pregnancy and wouldn't of coped so guess it's a blessing they aren't asking me to make awful decisions X


----------



## Jkelmum

Welcome Tcinks here's hoping for your rainbow baby &#128151;


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

tcinks said:


> Can I join you ladies? It's great that you started a post like this! :flower:
> 
> I'll briefly share my story. :) DH and I first started trying in the summer of 2014 and I got pregnant right away. The most exciting, joyful, blissful time of my life. Unfortunately we lost the little guy in October at 13 weeks. I started gushing blood out of the blue one day, and had some cramping. My midwife said just to rest and drink lots of water. Well the cramping last all night and to the next day. I went for an ultrasound and they said I was in the middle of a miscarriage and there was nothing they could do. :( My whole world was shattered. And physically, the miscarriage was drawn out for 3 months. It was a terrible ordeal. But finally in January I felt back to normal. Then I got pregnant again in February and was over the moon, but of course cautious. As I passed every milestone date, I got a little more relaxed. But at 20 weeks doctors noticed my cervix was almost completely thinned. So she put in a pessary (not a cerclage...I don't know what. I think that would have helped more) and that lasted about a week. And one night before bed I felt like the baby was coming out of me...and sure enough my bags were bulging. :( I rushed to the hospital...and once again, "there's nothing we can do". :cry:
> 
> It took 7 months to conceive again after her. And here I am now at 5 weeks. Excited but terrified. Now that they know I have incompetent cervix, I'm taking progesterone suppositories and will get a cerclage around 12/13 weeks. And then switch to the shots starting at 16 weeks, with weekly ultrasounds, too. Bedrest if necessary.
> 
> I haven't gotten to read through all the posts yet, but I'm glad there is a place for high risk women to get together. :hugs: My sisters and friends have had fairly uncomplicated pregnancies so it's hard to relate to them sometimes.

What a heartbreaking time you have been through, praying that this is your rainbow baby and he or she makes it full term. I'm unfamiliar with some of your terminology so you may have already mentioned but will they be putting a stitch in your cervix? 

Some of you ladies make me realise just how blessed I have been to not have been affected by my complications so far. I hope it's not possible to jinx myself. Blood disorder aside we nearly lost Reid at birth because of the polyhydramnios so I'm hoping I swerve that as well this time xx


----------



## Jox

The cerclage is th stitch if I'm not mistaken X

Welcome tcinks, really hoping this is ur rainbow baby, what an aful time I've been having. So glad they r planning well in advance for u and gonna keep a really good eye on u xx

Elmo, we r following each other lol

I'm high risk due to stillbirth then my second was sudden onset of iugr. He was growing really well, was gonna be ginormous by 38 week induction but at 34 week growth scan he hasn't grown at all since the previous scan 2 weeks before. We don't know what happened when Kasper died but can only guess that what was happening to Leo is what happened to Kasper but gone undetected with him being my first xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

tcinks, welcome to the group hun! So sorry for the loss you have suffered and everything you have been through. Glad to see you found us! When is your EDD? Did you make your first appointment yet? 

I am hoping this is all of you lovely ladies Rainbow babies :hugs:. 

How are you all feeling today? 
Just some mild nausea, but nothing bad. I think I am honestly going to get away with hardly any m/s this pregnancy. Hopefully I don't jinx myself lol.


----------



## Jkelmum

I am hormonal and tearful but home and running a bath


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jkelmum said:


> I am hormonal and tearful but home and running a bath

:hugs: :hugs: hope the bath helps hun.


----------



## Jox

Huge hugs Hun, u've had a difficult couple of days, have some time to rest xx

I still can't put my finger on how I actually feel most of the time lol headaches, feel sick and tiredness mostly but not really nausea, it's weird. Counting down to seeing mw then hopefully have a time and day for early scan, I reckon it'll be fri or Monday x


----------



## Jox

How r u all today ladies? Xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks for making me feel so welcome ladies.

Jo, can I ask- at what point was iugr officially diagnosed- after 2 weeks of no growth? 

I've had growth issues with a few of my babies but as far as I know, never been diagnosed with iugr, and although I was having weekly scans, I kept being told baby was better in than out. 

My fundal height measured further and further behind and I think by 40 weeks I was measuring 34.

The scans showed a small baby, with slow growth, and I had barely any fluid yet they never induced. She was only 6.2 at 40+5.

It just makes me wonder. Had similar problems with Amy and William too, and with Losing Eden to a placenta issue I can't help but think there's just something not quite right.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Feeling fine over here but wow have I had some crazy nausea X


----------



## Jox

I'm not sure if it was ever diagnosed?! But my medical notes and pregnancy notes say iugr. When pregnant with Logan she filled in th previous pregnancy info with iufd (intrauterine fetal death) and iugr. Scan at 32 weeks had him eat at 5lb something then 2 weeks later he was actually estimating just slightly less, I was admitted Thursday evening had steroids, steroids Friday and he was delivered the ,on day morning by section xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Make sure you ladies eat something. If you have something in your stomach you won't get nausea as bad. If im too sick to feel like eating, I will force myself to eat something really small like a piece of an orange. I wait 10 minutes and I feel a lot more comfortable to eat some food. Probably won't work for everyone, but really does work for me.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thanks kiwiberry! 
Loraloo, I would definitly be requesting regular growth scans this time, sounds like they took a few risks with that pregnancy? X


----------



## Avalanche

Hello ladies, I'm going to have to leave you. I'm so heartbroken to say goodbye :cry: I posted in my journal but I'm not coping very well. Thank you for all the support and I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months. Xxx


----------



## Jox

Oh no Avalanche :cry: I'm so so sorry xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Avalanche said:


> Hello ladies, I'm going to have to leave you. I'm so heartbroken to say goodbye :cry: I posted in my journal but I'm not coping very well. Thank you for all the support and I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months. Xxx

So sorry sweetie &#128546; Xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Sorry bit of a vent ! My last 4 pregnancies have been high risk but I am in a new area and they don't seem bothered. My first dating scan came today which was for 12th May ... I'd be 16 weeks I rang them telling them I needed it earlier ..I have growth issues and only have 5lb babies and that's when everything goes ok ...
They've moved it to 21st April still nearly 14 weeks considering my midwife asked for a urgent appointment it feels like miles away. I just want a plan and to feel ok with what's what bit
Argh maybe hormonal I know baby was fine yesterday but still pain and bit of blood I can't help but worry xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Avalanche said:


> Hello ladies, I'm going to have to leave you. I'm so heartbroken to say goodbye :cry: I posted in my journal but I'm not coping very well. Thank you for all the support and I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months. Xxx

Oh no I am so sorry :cry:.


----------



## Jox

That's awful jkel!!!! Not acceptable at all xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Jox said:


> That's awful jkel!!!! Not acceptable at all xx

I know I've left a message with my Midwife. She only works part time but hopefully they will sort it. Just don't seem in a hurry.


----------



## tcinks

Avalanche said:


> Hello ladies, I'm going to have to leave you. I'm so heartbroken to say goodbye :cry: I posted in my journal but I'm not coping very well. Thank you for all the support and I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months. Xxx

:cry::hugs: I'm so sorry


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jkel, ugh I would be frustrated too. Hope it gets sorted.


----------



## Jkelmum

Considering speaking with my old consultants secretary seeing if they can write a letter outlying my previous problems ? Maybe they just ain't taking it serious as its only come from me ? I don't know I just feel like these don't see me as high risk. Which then can lead to something being missed


----------



## Kiwiberry

I really wish I could give advice on what to do but I don't live in the UK. That is just awful that they are not taking you seriously. Is there a way you can go somewhere else or is that your only option? Not really sure how it works where you live.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Oh Avalanche I'm so so sorry xxx


----------



## Jox

Yes jkel I would.nsyrely at the hospital they will have to apply for ur medical notes anyway? Xx


----------



## Jox

Had my mw booking in appt today. Got a scan booked for Sunday morning and my 12 weeks for 26th April xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Excited to hear how far along you are or see the twins Jox lol X


----------



## Jkelmum

Yay for scan Sunday. Xx


----------



## Jox

Elmo, u r scaring me :haha: x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I'm actually excited about it hehe X


----------



## Kiwiberry

I'm so excited for your scan on Sunday Jox. Twins would be so cute!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Seem to have gotten all night sickness. Not sure what sets it off but last few nights have been awful


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jkelmum said:


> Seem to have gotten all night sickness. Not sure what sets it off but last few nights have been awful

:hugs: I am so sorry m/s is so bad. Try and eat light if you can, some toast, fruit, salads, soups etc. It might help you feel better if you get something in your stomach.

Ginger anything might help as well.


----------



## Jkelmum

I am eating during the day it's once I come to bed. Not sure if I just not digesting food well due to
The constipation


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jkelmum said:


> I am eating during the day it's once I come to bed. Not sure if I just not digesting food well due to
> The constipation

Oh yeah that definitely sounds like what it could be. I had that problem a few times in my last pregnancy. I would wake up in the middle of the night and puke my guts out.


----------



## Jox

Hope ur both ok? Yeah I've pretty much had all day and night nausea for the last couple of days xx

Scan tomorrow xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jox, I am so excited for your scan tomorrow!!!! :wohoo: 

Nausea here too, and its never enough to throw up but just enough to make me feel sick to my stomach :dohh:.


----------



## Jkelmum

I've got some fibre stuff to try help the constipation. 

Yay for your scan jox xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Jkelmum said:


> I've got some fibre stuff to try help the constipation.
> 
> Yay for your scan jox xx

Fibre gel really does work. Is it orange flavoured and in a sachet? Just make sure you drink it RIGHT AWAY x


----------



## Jkelmum

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Jkelmum said:
> 
> 
> I've got some fibre stuff to try help the constipation.
> 
> Yay for your scan jox xx
> 
> Fibre gel really does work. Is it orange flavoured and in a sachet? Just make sure you drink it RIGHT AWAY xClick to expand...

It came straight back up. &#128552; Seriously shouldn't moan but these symptoms are getting me down &#128546;


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jkelmum said:


> ElmoBumpToBe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jkelmum said:
> 
> 
> I've got some fibre stuff to try help the constipation.
> 
> Yay for your scan jox xx
> 
> Fibre gel really does work. Is it orange flavoured and in a sachet? Just make sure you drink it RIGHT AWAY xClick to expand...
> 
> It came straight back up. &#128552; Seriously shouldn't moan but these symptoms are getting me down &#128546;Click to expand...

Hopefully they will ease up around the 12-14 week :hugs:. I know its miserable though. It's ok to complain.


----------



## Jox

I'm struggling jkel too and 2 weeks behind u. It's hard work X

Scan at 10, not feeling positive at all, no reason not to be but there wasn't last time. Just can't see it being a good scan. Going on my own which I'm actually glad about. With all the scans I've had this is the first time I've ever gone on my own xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

How exciting Jox, I bet you are at your scan right now! :happydance:


----------



## Jox

Must be time difference. Says u posted at 9.42am yet it's only 8.43 here lol will be leaving in about half an hr xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

I think it was daylight savings yesterday! You better book it, you might be late if you did not set your clock forward.


----------



## Jkelmum

Hope the scan went well jox xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Kiwiberry said:


> I think it was daylight savings yesterday! You better book it, you might be late if you did not set your clock forward.

Clocks change in uk on 27th March


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jkelmum said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> I think it was daylight savings yesterday! You better book it, you might be late if you did not set your clock forward.
> 
> Clocks change in uk on 27th MarchClick to expand...

Oh wow I did not even know that! Time to bonk my hubby in the head. I asked him if daylight savings was the same all over the world and he said yes...... :dohh:.


----------



## Jkelmum

Coming to check how jox got on hoping all went well &#128151;


----------



## Kiwiberry

Same, hope scan went well Jox!


----------



## Jox

So to get on so late. Come on a spa day/night with my mum and just woke from a sleep lol

Scan went really well. Saw a baby with a heartbeat. Measuring spot on!! I was so scared. Started crying before I even went in x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jkelmum

Yay &#128151; Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

That's amazing Jox!! Beautiful scan too :). I <3 our lil blob babies :cloud9:. They will very quickly grow into big babies lol.


----------



## Jkelmum

I need to stop feeling sorry for myself this sickness as me miserable


----------



## Jox

Thank u ladies. 6 weeks and 2 days till dating scan. Amazing how much blob will grow in that time!!! It's measuring 7mm at the mo 

Lots of love jkel, it is such an awful feeling. Makes u so miserable xxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

So sorry Jkel :(. That is awful. I feel bad you have to suffer through so much with the symptoms.


----------



## Jox

Hope ur both feeling ok today. My symptoms seem to have subsided a bit apart from the tiredness. Trying not to think anything into it xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Ethan's at hospital for his ears. I am really struggling to function. Sipping water hoping I don't end up on a drip Because nothing's staying down


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Oh jkel mum can't imagine how you are getting anything done, how are you coping with the school run? I find the nausea bad enough you poor thing x


----------



## Jkelmum

Not sure. Hospital visit done while he was in waiting room I was puking in the loo. Dropping him off at school and off to bed. 

They are going to leave him 6 months then operate if his deafness is as bad or worse which means by time they make appointment for the op I will have a newborn &#128525; But what a nightmare while one is in hospital


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jkel, hope you get lots of rest hun and the m/s gives you a break soon :hugs:. 

Jox, My symptoms apart from some nausea might as well not exist compared to my last pregnancy :haha:. I bet its nothing too serious hun, maybe this baby is just going easy on their mama. 

Elmo, how you feeling hun? Everything ok so far with the baby? 

Loraloo, how are you feeling hun? Everything ok with your baby too? 


Had my OB appointment. They went over the treatment plan this time around and I had a scan to check on baby! Baby is doing great! I was actually measuring 8+6 today instead of 9 weeks. So I am going to have to update my ticker. We are going based on ultrasound results for EDD because I did not know when my last LMP was. I go in for a checkup in 4 weeks, then at 16 weeks they are going to start me on progesterone shots (once a week) until 35 weeks. After 18 weeks (my anatomy scan), they will start monitoring my cervical length every 2 weeks until 35 weeks. If they notice any change in the cervical length they will do the cerclage. She told me that they think my cervix might have shortened because I was in labor for 3 days before I went in to the hospital. She said the premature labor could have caused my cervix to shorten. I asked her if they could have prevented my baby from coming early if I had known what I was feeling was contractions and gone in sooner. She said there is a chance yes. It just makes me feel even worse about it. How could I have been so stupid not to go in the moment I had those pains :cry:. She told me that I have strep b as well, so when I go to deliver their going to put me on antibiotics so it does not pass to the baby. She said its a good thing they put me on antibiotics with Riya, because they had no clue I had strep b last time. Apparently they usually don't test for it until 35 weeks or so. I will upload the scan picture later!

My new due date is October 18th!


----------



## Jkelmum

Glad you have a plan sounds postive and they are going to keep an eye on you &#128151;. 
Wish my symptoms would ease. Guessing it's a girl as always ill with girls &#128149;. 
My boobs are itchy and sore I keep going dizzy. Been sick quite a bit but don't want to end up on a drip so drinking little and hoping for the best xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Hi ladies, weve been to Wales for the weekend so not had any internet or a doppler, first thing i did when i got home today was check for babys heartbeat, found straight away thankfully!
Jo, glad you got to see baby and heartbeat!
Sorry to those of you that are sick, the sickness is always the hardest part for me but luckily im coming out the other side now. 
Will catch up on the rest of posts tonight x


----------



## Jkelmum

Glad your well laraloo xx


----------



## Jox

Oh god jkel, u sound so poorly :nope:

Loraloo, have u had ur dating scan yet?

Kiwi, that's all amazing news!!! So pleased for u!!

I've just ordered some over the bump leggings, my tummy is killing me it's so bloated xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Scans on Thursday! Its taken forever to come round! x


----------



## Jkelmum

LoraLoo said:


> Scans on Thursday! Its taken forever to come round! x

I swear the dating scans got later before us used to be between. 10-13 weeks mine was booked in for nearly 15 weeks until I rang but still it's at 13 weeks and a few days xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Jox said:


> Oh god jkel, u sound so poorly :nope:
> 
> Loraloo, have u had ur dating scan yet?
> 
> Kiwi, that's all amazing news!!! So pleased for u!!
> 
> I've just ordered some over the bump leggings, my tummy is killing me it's so bloated xx

Yep winging it at the minute hoping to not end up on a drip. But not sure how long I can as its 24/7 only relief is sleep. Need to sleep until it passes lol xx


----------



## Jox

Mines at 12+5. Some over in my Nov group have it at 10+ weeks!!


----------



## LoraLoo

i agree! Mine were always 11 or 12 weeks. The waits awful x


----------



## Jkelmum

So to cheer myself up I've been summer clothes shopping 3 maxi dresses some leggings and two tunics xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jkel, hun have you gone on a drip yet? It's been a bit now, I am getting worried about you :hugs:. 

Loraloo, glad you are doing good hun! So jealous of your doppler! 

tcinks, how are you doing hun? What is your EDD again? I need to add you to the list on the front page.


----------



## Jkelmum

No, I am sipping fluids. Going to Drs tomorrow if no better. But hoping I don't need admitting


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jkelmum said:


> No, I am sipping fluids. Going to Drs tomorrow if no better. But hoping I don't need admitting

I hope they can just put you on a drip without being admitted :hugs:. With my OB they have a drip in the office for the ladies who go there. That way they don't have to go to the hospital.

Has it gotten any better today? Probably not huh :( :hugs:. 

At least you know that by 13/14 weeks it "should" be cleared up. Unless you are one of the unlucky ones.


----------



## Jkelmum

I am ok when I sleep. Today I've slept all day lol. Not been sick since 9 but haven't sat up either. Here they will admit for a drip.


----------



## LoraLoo

Jkel are you taking any tablets to help? X


----------



## Oldermummy78

Hi girls sorry for gate crashing!
Anyone got low amniotic fluids? I been sent home from a scan saying I'm very low (2.5max) and told to wait a week and to go in if low movements? This is all I have been told
I'm left worried and upset tbh as I feel I don't know what i should / shouldn't be doing to help my babyx


----------



## LoraLoo

Older mummy, I've had low fluid with a couple of my babies and was also scanned weekly. The main thing to watch for is reduced movement. I know it goes without saying to get checked if it reduces, but it's especially important when fluid is low. Did they do a Doppler scan? Check baby's growth? It's possible that your levels may rise again, if not, they may induce.


----------



## Jkelmum

Oldermummy78 said:


> Hi girls sorry for gate crashing!
> Anyone got low amniotic fluids? I been sent home from a scan saying I'm very low (2.5max) and told to wait a week and to go in if low movements? This is all I have been told
> I'm left worried and upset tbh as I feel I don't know what i should / shouldn't be doing to help my babyx

My last was low they gave steroid injections and induced early good luck xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Jkelmum said:


> Oldermummy78 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls sorry for gate crashing!
> Anyone got low amniotic fluids? I been sent home from a scan saying I'm very low (2.5max) and told to wait a week and to go in if low movements? This is all I have been told
> I'm left worried and upset tbh as I feel I don't know what i should / shouldn't be doing to help my babyx
> 
> My last was low they gave steroid injections and induced early good luck xxClick to expand...

Also there's findings on drinking lots can help replenish the waters.


----------



## Jkelmum

LoraLoo said:


> Jkel are you taking any tablets to help? X

Nope going Drs tomorrow hoping they can help x


----------



## ashknowsbest

I would love to join. This is my first pregnancy and we're expecting girl/boy twins. I'm pretty sure because it's twins I will be considered high risk.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Welcome to the group Ash! 
Congratulations by the way and when is your due date hun?

I don't know much about twins, how can you tell they are boy/girl twins?


----------



## ashknowsbest

We did CCS testing so they knew the genders through that. They don't tell you until your first scan but we saw them at 6.5 weeks and they both had heartbeats. My EDD is October 24th but they will likely come a few weeks early since they're twins.


----------



## Jkelmum

How's we all ? X


----------



## LoraLoo

Jkel good luck at Drs, I've taken cyclizine in my last couple of pregnancies and it's worked wonders. 
Scan day tomorrow for me- so nervous!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Congratulations on your twins! Amazing gift X 

About the reduced fluid, I actually had the opposite in my last pregnancy I had too much fluid and I do know that they told me how much I had drunk could affect the results from one scan to the next so presumably drinking plenty does have "some" effect. I would take it as easy as you can and if in ANY doubt about reduced movements don't hesitate, go up there every day if needs be, don't worry about being a pain, try and get through the next few weeks but if no change I would push to be given steroids and induced early. Try not to be too scared Hun xx


----------



## Jox

Jkel, I hope ur feeling a bit better X

Lora, I hope tomorrow comes round quickly,mw hat time is ur scan?

Welcome ash and congratulations X

All ok here altho still feeling rubbish. Still haven't shifted the cold and just feel totally run down, bloated and uncomfortable. I shouldn't whinge but it's really thing it out of me xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Why shouldn't we whinge? We're allowed! Doesn't make us any less grateful, but pregnancy can be bloody hard! Hope you feel better soon xx

My scans 9.40 tomorrow so thankfully not too much waiting around.


----------



## Jox

That's a fab time, when my dating scan comes round it's 4.35 in the afternoon!! Luckily I have work that day to pass the time a bit lol xx


----------



## Jox

Thinking of u for the morning Lora xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

jox - I hope you start to feel better soon! 

lora - hope your scan went well! 

AFM - my scan went great. Both babies have heartbeats :D They're both measuring a tad bit behind but the doctor doesn't seem worried at all. I love them so much and feel so relieved that I made it to 8.5 weeks without any problems. CCS tested embryos means only a 3% chance of something going wrong at this point so I'm going to sit back, relax, and enjoy the rest of my pregnancy!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Great news Ash! So happy your scan went well and both babies are doing great!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Thanks girls lost my post took me a while to remember I just need to scroll through statistics and posts by me! Baby brain!! :lol:

I have made extra effort to drink more today though still only managed about 6 drinks total, I just don't drink much at all :-/

He's moving loads at the minute so all is ok in that respect I suppose 

Hoping scan comes through quickly and that's all showing waters are fine next wk xx

Hope your all doing well xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Oldermummy78 said:


> Thanks girls lost my post took me a while to remember I just need to scroll through statistics and posts by me! Baby brain!! :lol:
> 
> I have made extra effort to drink more today though still only managed about 6 drinks total, I just don't drink much at all :-/
> 
> He's moving loads at the minute so all is ok in that respect I suppose
> 
> Hoping scan comes through quickly and that's all showing waters are fine next wk xx
> 
> Hope your all doing well xx

It's hard to drink and eat more especially if you don't want to :hugs:. Glad to hear the baby is doing great and kicking Mommy all over the place :haha:. Do you want me to add you to the group hun? What is your EDD?


----------



## Jox

I'm guessing oldermummy has maybe posted in the wrong group, obviously ur more than welcome to join us tho 

Good luck Lora, lots of love xx

Ash, I'm so pleased for u. When do u have another scan?

I'm 7 weeks today. I was in the 7th week when I started bleeding last time :cry: I go from feeling positive to expecting it all to go wrong. Nothing I can do tho, just have to wait and see what happens xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

It's sad, but I wish pregnancy was without worry. Once you get past the first trimester you start worrying about other things like reduced movement. So sorry you are experiencing the never ending worry train Jox. I wish we could just enjoy our pregnancy. By the way happy 7 weeks hun!! 

Are any of you ladies poping out? I mean my belly is completely noticeable now. I just hope people don't think I have a pot belly or something and that I'm actually pregnant :haha:.

Morning sickness hit me this morning. I took a drink when I woke up and not even five minutes later I threw it up. I hope it's not something more serious.


----------



## Jox

My belly is definitely bloated. All my leggings r just too tight so I'm uncomfortable most of the time!! I'm only bloody 7 weeks but will be showing by 12 lol

Yep 7 weeks today. Feels way too long till next scan :-(

Kiwi, that's rubbish for the sickness xx


----------



## Jkelmum

On way to hospital dr says I am dehydrated


----------



## ashknowsbest

older - congratulations on being 34 weeks that is amazing! I can't wait to start feeling my babies moving around. I'm not much of a water drinker either but since I found out I was pregnant I have been drinking water like it's my job. About a gallon a day. I feel like I spend most of my days in the bathroom but if it's what's best for my babies I have to do it. Just try your best! :hugs:

jox - Well I meet with my OBGYN instead of my REI's office on Tuesday and I suspect she'll want to take a look too so hopefully on Tuesday! I would love to see them again. :haha: After that though, I'm really not sure. I guess at 12 weeks to do the NT scan? I've been "showing" since I found out I was pregnant. It's pretty disturbing because I know it's not the babies yet, it's just a lot of bloating. I actually went out and bought some maternity leggings and they're are just so comfortable! If you can grab some of those, they're amazing. And I'm sorry you started bleeding last time at 7 weeks but every pregnancy is different and this one will be successful! When is your next scan?

jkel - I'm so sorry. I'll be thinking of you and hoping they can get you hydrated as quickly as possible!


----------



## Jox

Hugs Hun, I hope they can get u feeling better quickly xx


----------



## Jox

Scan not till the end of April, I'll be 12+5. Seems too long away, could do with one at 9+ to break up the 6 weeks between scans but I know I'm just being silly. Chances r if I get as far as 9+ weeks and I haven't started bleeding then the likely hood is that everything is ok plus I know a scan isn't gonna change the outcome.

My bloat is much worse in the evening and I'm sure each even it's worse than the night before lol I actually picked up some maternity leggings this week. Trying to hold off wearing them yet but it won't be long lol x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jkel, hope everything goes well and rhythm get you hydrated asap.

Wearing pajama pants and an old pair of maternity leggings lately. My jeans are to uncomfortable now. I swear I look like I did at 12/13 weeks pregnant.

Might take a picturemail if I'm not too shy.


----------



## Jox

Yes we want a bump pic xxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Do you think height affects bump size? I am only 5ft 2in. My last bump was big too but not like this time.


----------



## Jox

I was quite big last time too. I think u get bigger earlier each time!! Even with my mc I was starting to 'show' lol

Here's mine today. I normally have a 'flattish' tummy!!!! It's ridiculous!!! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kiwiberry

Lovely bump Jox!


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi just quick update 3rd bag of fluids going through had a injection at 6pm for sickness yet still being sick hospital is mega busy and I've ended up on post natel ward


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jkelmum said:


> Hi just quick update 3rd bag of fluids going through had a injection at 6pm for sickness yet still being sick hospital is mega busy and I've ended up on post natel ward

Glad you have got a lot of fluids in you now. Hope you will feel better soon with the sickness and dehydration :hugs: :hugs:.


----------



## Jox

I hope ur feeling a bit better this morning jkel?

No news here xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Yeah just tired they are dishcharging me with medication bet it takes all day xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Hope the meds help jkel and you're not waiting around too long to be discharged x


----------



## Kiwiberry

How are the meds working for you Jkel?
How are the rest of you lovely ladies doing? 

Hardly any symptoms here. M/s seems to have almost completely gone away other than some nausea once in awhile.


----------



## Jkelmum

Well I've only been sick twice so that's good. Still feeling sicky but guess it's better then throwing up all the time xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies,

Can I join you? I'm due baby #2 in mid August and am high risk for quite a few reasons..... 

1, Was induced at 42 weeks with dd and ended up having an emcs and a major pp heammorage. Baby was fine but I spent 24 hours in icu.
2, I had Ivf this time.
And 3, My nt combined bloods came back showing I had low Papp a. This hormone is linked to IUGR so I'll have growth scans from 28 weeks every 3 weeks. I'm terrified about my 20 week scan and praying baby is ok.

I haven't read back but congrats to everyone and looking forward to getting to know you all.

X


----------



## LoraLoo

Hello and welcome Mrs w!

This is the first time I've had the screening, and was interested to hear the screen for the Papp a thingy (I really haven't looked too much into it, as my bloods were only taken thurs)
I'm really 'interested' to see how mine comes back as I have growth issues in pregnancy.
I'm glad they will be doing regular scans on you x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks Loraloo. There's not much info out there on papp a, my midwife tells me it's a fairly new addition to the nt screening and the link to iugr has been noticed since it was bought in. Apparently it's a protein in the placenta which when low can indicate that the placenta won't be as affective as it should be during third trimester. 

Here's hoping yours comes back ok, will you have regular scans anyway due to past growth issues? X


----------



## Kiwiberry

Silver lining ladies more scans! At 18 weeks I will be scanned every two weeks until 35 weeks.

Welcome to the group Mrs. W!!

Jkel, glad the meds are helping hun.


----------



## LoraLoo

Mrs W 11 said:


> Thanks Loraloo. There's not much info out there on papp a, my midwife tells me it's a fairly new addition to the nt screening and the link to iugr has been noticed since it was bought in. Apparently it's a protein in the placenta which when low can indicate that the placenta won't be as affective as it should be during third trimester.
> 
> Here's hoping yours comes back ok, will you have regular scans anyway due to past growth issues? X

I've had growth scans from 28 weeks in my other pregnancies (sometimes weekly when baby wasn't growing well and my water levels dropped) buried notseen my consultant yet in this pregnancy- I see her on the 30th x


----------



## Jkelmum

Welcome Mrs W not heard of that test it would be interesting as I only have small 5lb babies and the last two the placenta wasn't in good condition at birth. 

Well I am still feeling crap been sick twice which is better then before. Pills are to be taken 8hrly but only lasting 4hrs struggling to find anything I can drink without it tasting gross. But it will be worth it in long run ... 9 weeks tomorrow !


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mrs. W, added you to the list hun! I just put mid August for your EDD, just let me know if you know the exact day or not! :)

Jkel, Awww hun I am sorry the med's don't last as long as they should. That really sucks, are you grossed out by ginger ale? That might help if you have not already tried it. Happy 9 weeks! 

Two more day and I will be 10 weeks!!


----------



## Jox

Hi Mrs w, I'm quite interested in that test too then as my 2nd goes down as iugr and my first died likely to do with growth too. Will see X

Jkel, glad u r feeling a bit better Hun but boo that the meds don't last as long as they should X

All fine here, just been at work this weekend, it's been bloody hard, 2 2am finishes is not fun when ur constantly shattered anyway xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Wow what a tough work night :hugs:. I hope you had plenty of sleep when you got home. I have been taking naps when Riya does, before I was pregnant I would use that time to clean or something but now I am just way too exhausted.


----------



## Jox

OH was at work at 8 so I was up and down to the boys but did manage to get some sleep. Next weekend is gonna be even worse altho OH is off so at least I'll sleep a bit more xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks so much for all of the welcomes. Kiwi my due date is 16th August.

Sorry to hear so many of you are feeling so rough and tired, first tri is so hard. 

The Papp a is just one of the bloods they checked during the 12 week scan so they would only call you if they found an issue. I never heard of it until after my scan they called to say it was low. X


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi all nothing new here still sick not as much but it's still stopping everyday life. I just hope it stops soon. Going back to Drs to try something else I think


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Okaaay....to the above post lol? 

Anyway! Midwife booking in appointment is this Thursday so I should finally be able to find out when I can meet with consultant to check what the latest is on wether or not I need to be on the clexane during the pregnancy or just after xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

emilymoore682 said:


> You're most likely to get pregnant if you have sex within a day or so of ovulation (releasing an egg from the ovary). This is usually about 14 days after the first day of your last period, if your cycle is around 28 days long. For more info please visit https://motherhow.com/when-is-the-best-time-to-get-pregnant/

Didn't work for me :rofl:


----------



## Jox

Random post :rofl:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I wish getting pregnant was that easy. Unfortunately, not the case. 

I have my first appointment with my OB today. DH is coming with me and I have a list of about 20 questions to ask the doctor. I hope she doesn't get irritated with me! 

How is everyone feeling? Over the weekend (Sunday in particular) I was having the worst nausea. I was nauseous after every single thing I ate. I am feeling really good today and yesterday was a good day too but man. I'm going to meet with a dietician because it's really important during pregnancy to get enough protein (and even more so with twins) and I'm really not consuming that much right now ... even my calorie intake is low. Hopefully meeting with the dietician will help me come up with a solid meal plan to give these babies the nutrition they need to grow!


----------



## Jkelmum

At maternity unit 9:30 am tomorrow for fluids over 4 hrs and a new drug. Fingers crossed ... Hope your all well xx


----------



## Jox

Oh Hun, ur having such a terrible time of it aren't u :-(


----------



## Jkelmum

Yes it's driving me mad housework isn't getting done cookings at a minimum I feel like a failure


----------



## ashknowsbest

jkel - I'm so sorry you're going through this. Totally unfair! I really hope they can get it under control so you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.

AFM - I had my first prenatal appointment with my OB. Both babies are measuring great! Their heart beats are around 185bpm, they're measuring 8w6d and 9w1d. I am over the moon and cannot wait to meet them already!


----------



## Jox

Aww ash, that's amazing news xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Still in hospital &#128546; Really had enough xx


----------



## Jkelmum

So I've had 8 litres of fluid and still being sick and keytones plus 3 in my urine &#128552; Not sure I will get to escape this place today


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies, sorry I have not been on in a couple days. I was throwing up everything that hit my stomach earlier this week for 2 days. I could not even drink water, I think it was like what happened to you Jkel. I ended up going to my OB and being put on a drip. Once my levels were good, they gave me a prescription for meds. They used it in my IV and it really worked. I have only had to have 2 doses of it so far. It's a suppository. It works great for me. I think its called Promethegan. 

How are you all doing? 

Ash, Great news about the scan! Glad both babies are doing great! 

Jkel, how are you doing hun? So sorry its so rough for you. When I went in I only had to have 3.5 for my levels to go back to normal. :hugs: :hugs: Are they trying any meds in your drip?


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Jkelmum saw your other posts how are things today? Did you managed to eat anything? No amount of fluids is going to get rid of those ketones until you can eat, you poor thing. 

Amazing about the twinnies! Doing so well :) you must be so excited! 

Jox how you doing Hun not seen you on the other thread for a few days but I know you had work coming up. 

Midwife has said I'll be closely monitored, I kind of got the scary impression from her that I might have just been incredibly lucky up to now and maybe there is more to worry about than I thought? Anyway I will see my consultant after my scan which I should get a letter for over the next few weeks. Do you think it's normal that I won't be getting an bloods done until then either? X


----------



## Jkelmum

Home with 2 different antisickness pills plus antibiotics for a kidney infection still feeling crappy but keeping stuff down xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Ugh kidney infection can be the worst, that paired with sickness I don't know how you are functioning! Are you managing to eat and have the tablets make a difference? X


----------



## Jkelmum

Yeah but quite high dose and make me drowsy the dr recons I will end up back in as they can't let me struggle as my kidneys might get worst x


----------



## Jox

I'm glad uve made it home jkel.

Afm, I'm bleeding. Well pink snot when I wipe, been like it a couple of hrs. Will call epu in the morning. I'm mcing again I know I am. There's no way I'm one of those lucky woman who have bleeding by baby be ok.

Sorry to post with a negative post. Hope ur all ok xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Jox said:


> I'm glad uve made it home jkel.
> 
> Afm, I'm bleeding. Well pink snot when I wipe, been like it a couple of hrs. Will call epu in the morning. I'm mcing again I know I am. There's no way I'm one of those lucky woman who have bleeding by baby be ok.
> 
> Sorry to post with a negative post. Hope ur all ok xx

Hugs thinking of you I've bled twice bright red blood. And everything's fine. I hope they will scan you and not make u wait until Tuesday with it being bank holiday xx


----------



## Jox

That's what I'm worried about :nope: last time I went to the toilet there was nothing there. Really hoping epu see me tomorrow. I need to know what's happening. I know people bleed, an angel mum friend of mine bled an awful lot and her little boy is here now, I just don't feel like I'm gonna be one of the lucky ones xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Jox said:


> That's what I'm worried about :nope: last time I went to the toilet there was nothing there. Really hoping epu see me tomorrow. I need to know what's happening. I know people bleed, an angel mum friend of mine bled an awful lot and her little boy is here now, I just don't feel like I'm gonna be one of the lucky ones xx

Sending my love I will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Jox

Epu can't see me till Thursday.

Only a tiny tiny bit when I went to the toilet this morning and nothing since xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Thursday ? That's ridiculous. Glad there's been nothing since. Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jkel you poor thing, I really feel for you. Glad you are hope and really hope the pills and antibs start working ASAP.

Kiwi - sorry that you've also been really poorly, first tri is so tough but I am so in awe of how you ladies with such awful sickness cope. Really glad your meds are helping.

Jox - sorry to hear about the bleeding, sending you heaps of luck for your scan thurs. I had a red bleed at 6 weeks and then continual brown/dark red throughout first tri and had several scans. I understand you feeling you won't be one of the lucky ones, but I think we all feel that Hun. I'm hoping you will be, try and stay positive, it's good the bleeding has stopped. 

Elmo - not sure on your background but it's good that you will be closely monitored. Hope all goes well at your appointment.

Afm..... Got a cold and sore throat and feeling pretty drained. I'm rubbish at having colds as it is but when you can't take anything it's even worse! Counting down to our 20 week scan now on Thursday xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mrs. W, Thanks hun :hugs:. 

Jkel, the meds make me sleepy too. I feel like I could sleep all day and did the other day when OH had off work. 

Jox, Oh hun I am sorry about the bleeding :hugs: :hugs:
You must be freaking. I know you know that women bleed, so I won't even tell you my experiences. I will say this tho, if it has not gotten any heavier and has stopped, isnt that a good sign? I have never had a mc before so I have nothing to compare it to. Just going based on what I have read. What is EPU is that an emergency room? If it is, I can't believe they can't see you till Thursday. That is just ridiculous!!!


----------



## Jox

Epu is the early pregnancy unit hun. Had a bit today but it was more brown and no more this evening xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jox said:


> Epu is the early pregnancy unit hun. Had a bit today but it was more brown and no more this evening xx

What about an emergency room? Can you go there to get checked out?

I know some doctors are like "we don't do scans cuz we can't change the outcome" but honestly going in and knowing if something is happening is a lot better than worrying and raising your blood pressure.

It's just total bs they are making you wait till Thursday.


----------



## Jkelmum

Sending you all my love none of us are having a great time of it. 
Upon being so worried about sickness I forgot about poop lol I am bloated and I think it's about a week since i went.... Not being so sick now but very tired all the time X


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jkelmum said:


> Sending you all my love none of us are having a great time of it.
> Upon being so worried about sickness I forgot about poop lol I am bloated and I think it's about a week since i went.... Not being so sick now but very tired all the time X

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jox

A&me won't do anything :-( it's shit but I know I have to wait. Or can pay £60 for a private scan. But with it being bank holiday they may not be open till tomorrow, plus I'm at work tomorrow then it's only another day. It seems to of stopped. Had a tad more yesterday but it was more brown and nothing since. So in reality only had a few occasions on wiping of pink snot so fingers crossed nothing is wrong. I tried with the Doppler last night but nothing xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Very early for the Doppler got everything crossed its nothing and all is ok jox xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Jox - I had bright pink/red spotting at 6 weeks for about a week and everything turned out fine with me. As long as it's not accompanied by cramps and it stops and doenst fill up a pad within 2 hours I really think you'll be OK. That's what my nurses told me anyways.


----------



## Jox

Yes I know it's early for Doppler jkel that's y I'm not letting that bother me xx

It's really has only been a tiny bit ash, I think on top of my constant panic of mc it just topped me over the edge. Now I'm thinking mmc but just trying to stay sane till Thursday, will know more then x


----------



## ashknowsbest

This statistic helped me. Missed miscarriages happen to only 1% of pregnant women.


----------



## Jox

I sound like such a drama queen saying this Hun but that 1% would find me. Chance of stillbirth is like 1 in 200 or higher and I was that person xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hope you're doing ok jox. If you haven't had any bleeding since that tiny bit that's a good sign. 

I've had a Mmc and it started with brown spotting and slowly increased over a few days, turning red as my body worked out something was wrong. 

I know it must be tortute, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jox, only 2 more days hun and you will be able to get your scan :hugs:. I say, the fact that the blood turned brown is a really good sign. Shows that its old blood, so maybe your uterus just got irritated a little? With my spotting it started out pink and then I had brown discharge for like 2 weeks after. It was more like brown mucus than actual brown discharge like you get before a period.


----------



## Jkelmum

Thinking of you jox ... Not much sickness but I am sleeping loads the pills knock me out


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Jkel hard being knocked out when you have the other kids to take care off but Deffo an improvement on the sickness X

Jox only one more sleep till you can hopefully be reassured. I have positive feelings about it xx


----------



## Jox

Thank elmo, I hope so. This time tomorrow i should know either way xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jox, I have positive feelings about it too like Elmo. 
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

Will be thinking of you
Tomorrow Jox &#128151;


----------



## Jox

Thank u ladies. Everything is OK, baby is measuring slightly ahead with a good hb. Pic as my avatar xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Fantastic news! So pleased xx


----------



## Jkelmum

So happy for you &#128151;


----------



## Mrs W 11

Glad all was well jox, wonderful news.

We had our 20 week scan today also and I am very relieved to say all was fine. The baby was measuring right for Gestation and she didn't see any issues at all, just a happy healthy baby. Over the moon!


----------



## ashknowsbest

jox - great news! I bet you are SO relieved :happydance:

MrsW - Don't you just love it when the scan goes so good and there's nothing to worry about?! 

AFM - I had a meeting with a genetic counselor at my MFM office today. Even though we did CCS testing we wanted to get an idea of what other options we had for further testing. I'm a little freaked out by the appointment to be honest but only because talking about issues with my babies is scary. She told us that we could do a blood test for down syndrome as well as the NT. If we just do the NT we will get an idea of what our odds are but with the blood test they would give us a 1:(whatever number they came up with) chance number which would be more accurate. When we did CCS testing they specifically looked at chromosome 21 which is downs and chromosome 18 I believe which is for trisomy 18. They came back normal but the CCS testing does have a 5% chance I believe of being wrong .... it's all scary. For my age with twins she also said the "baseline" odds without doing the NT or the blood work is 1:500. Which is a .2% chance but it is still very scary to think about. Going to try some relaxation exercises today since this kind of put me over the edge and hope for the best. I have my NT scan on April 15th.


----------



## Jox

Ash do u have any reason to be concerned about chromosome issues etc??

My other half carries a chromosome fault but it's not something we'll look for in pregnancy xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Jox - I don't have a specific reason to be concerned, nothing genetic runs in my family but it just seems so scary. I am a carrier for cystic fibrosis but my husband is not. Although she did say that if we didn't do sequencing it's as accurate ... scared me! But we're going to get the files out, send her what we have and if DH wasn't sequenced he will be so that we can get a more accurate result.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jox, :wohoo: so happy to hear baby is doing well!! Lovely scan picture :cloud9:. 

Mrs W, Glad you had a good scan hun!! I am so jealous that you get to feel baby moving around :cloud9:. 

Ash, I know it is pretty scary. I am always worrying about the "what ifs" because in my experience (like Jox), bad luck always tends to find me so im on alert all the time. Stay positive mama, I bet everything will be ok with your babies :hugs:.


----------



## Jkelmum

Sorry not on much ... Kids are off school
And I am still feeling yuck and tired xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jkel, how are you and your baby's Daddy doing? Sorry, I did not know what else to call him.


----------



## Jkelmum

Very strange ... He's great when I see him so caring wanting to rub my tummy ect but Inbetween times I only hear from him if I make the effort when I asked him what was wrong he said he was just tired and working long hours .. I am just going with the flow as I can't stress xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Going back to Drs tomorrow hoping he will just give me different pills but know in reality he will most probably admit me for fluids &#128552;. ... But a private scan Sunday as driving myself mad with the Doppler as I keep finding two different heartbeats and just need to know. Considering they've never rescanned after seeing a second empty sac


----------



## Jox

I'm glad uve sorted a scan out Hun. Maybe both babies r still in there and part the reason y u r suffering as bad as u r!!

10 weeks today for me!! Feels amazing. I'm still tired a lot, nausea got me a lot yesterday and I'm struggling to sleep but other than that I'm all fine xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Really glad you have sorted a scan I can completely understand you not waiting until the 21st. Like Jox says I wonder if both twins are there and that's the reason you have been so ill. Hope for the outcome that is best for you xx

I'm waiting for a letter from the hospital about seeing the consultant. Hard to say when he will decide to see me but if it isn't for a while then I guess I will have to take that to mean that I am OK to not be taking the clexane as least for now. Either than or just because the hospital is so busy right now!! X


----------



## Jox

I'm quite surprised elmo that I'm seeing my consultant 2 sprays after my dating scan!!! Haven't normally seen him till after my 20 weeks scan in the past. I don't know if it's just what appt is available or if it's to do with the additional thing of ohs chromosome issue xx


----------



## Jkelmum

At Drs at 3:30 to test for ketones I hope they don't admit me... I had a fall today tripped over the wire and landed quite hard but on my side.. Going to mention it to dr but probably be told there's lots of padding for baby at this stage x


----------



## Jox

I hope ur not admitted Hun but what ever is best for u and baby. Yes mention falling but ur right, they probably won't do anything :-( r u ok? Xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Nic/ ive always seen consultant around time of first scan- im surprised that you havent! 

Jkel, hope you don't need admitting, but if you do then you'll probably be in the best place xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Only plus one ketones so told to try drink more. Not the issue keeping it down is ... My left side hurts but he said baby was well protected which I knew xx


----------



## Jkelmum

I meet my consultant after my first scan x


----------



## Jkelmum

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w403/Serina_Ann_Roper/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsxkqdbpy6.jpeg
https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w403/Serina_Ann_Roper/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps2ccxbqky.jpeg


----------



## Jkelmum

Had a great scan today xx


----------



## Jox

Aww hello baby!!! Ho r u feeling Hun? Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jkel, such beautiful scan pictures! I'm glad that you weren't admitted to the hospital for your dehydration that would have been horrible 2 times in a row. I bet you were so thrilled to finally see your baby :cloud9:. 

How are the rest of you lovely ladies doing?


----------



## LoraLoo

Lovely scan pictures jkel!


----------



## Jkelmum

Today is the first day in months I don't feel
Sick yet ... It generally gets worse as the day gets on. I've managed to clean the bathroom kitchen and wash everyone's bedding. Long may It continue... Hope your all doing ok ... Seeing baby was lovely and now only 10
Days till my dating scan
&#128151;


----------



## LoraLoo

Sorry hun sickness is just awful. I still have sickly days now but nothing compared to those first few weeks. Hopefully it'll start talking off for you soon.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies,

So exciting that most of you ladies are at or past the 12 weeks point now, brilliant news! Really hope those of you feeling sick start to feel better very soon. X


----------



## ashknowsbest

We had our NT scan this afternoon. Both babies are doing great! NT measurements are 1.5 max for baby boy and 1.2 max for baby girl. :happydance: 

Boy:

https://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q625/akinner/KINNER_ASHLI_7_zpsbzwokdnr.jpg

Girl:

https://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q625/akinner/KINNER_ASHLI_1_zpswsfq8tm6.jpg


----------



## Jox

That's lovely ash xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Lovely scan and great news .. How did u find out the sexes so early ? Sorry if I missed that or forgot lol xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Great scans Ash! Glad you had a good appointment.


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks everyone! 

Jkel - Because we had so many IVF failures we genetically tested our embryos before transfer and they are able to tell you the genders if you want to know after you have a successful 1st ultrasound at 6.5 weeks pregnant :D


----------



## Jkelmum

That's good ash I can't wait to know. 

My asthma is playing up today hoping it's a one off xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Dating scan tomorrow and I meet the high risk consultant. In uk I don't know if they will send for my notes ? Really concerned and probably over thinking xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Jkel not sure what you mean by sending for your notes hun? 
Hope scan goes well &#128515; xx


----------



## Jox

Do I mean ur not sure if they will be aware of ur history? Probably not Hun, they'll probably have ur notes altho not even second glanced at them. I hope all goes well with ur scan, I'm sure it will xx

I saw on a post in first tri that u and oh have split? I hope ur ok?

All ok here, nothing to report. Dating scan in 6 days. Definitely popped a couple of days ago, making hiding bump very difficult lol

Feeling pretty human again too which is nice xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Glad you're feeling a bit more human Jo- I still have days where I just feel like ive been hit by a truck but least it seems confined to the afternoons and not every day! 
I also agree that the majority don't read your notes or it's just a quick glance. It really grates on me x


----------



## Jkelmum

I mean it's a different hospital to where I had my other babies. So not sure if they have them


----------



## LoraLoo

They definitely should have requested your notes to be transferred over and I would be annoyed if they haven't. X


----------



## Jkelmum

Thanks wasn't sure how it worked xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jkel, good luck at the dating scan hun! I can't wait to see those adorable baby pictures :cloud9:. 

Jox, good luck to you too hun on your scan in 5 days!

Here is my 14 week bump pic :). Really surprised I am showing it to people since I don't normally post pictures of myself but I rather like this one!
 



Attached Files:







13077091_238809069841266_4122512047319853806_n.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LoraLoo

Beautiful bump kiwi! 

Good luck for today jkel x


----------



## Jox

Aww love that pic kiwi xx

Hope ur appt is going ok today jkel xx


----------



## Jkelmum

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w403/Serina_Ann_Roper/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpspyxyamh5.jpeg
Baby measuring to dates they want a normal delivery unless I need inducing then it will be a section


----------



## Jox

Fab news Hun. I hope ur ok and ur appt went ok xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Jkel - beautiful scan picture :)


----------



## LoraLoo

Aww, hello baby! Did they have your notes there? X


----------



## Jkelmum

Nope the appointment was a shambles because my scan had changed to afternoon my consultant wasn't in clinic so just had my bp urine tested and 5 mins off a dr telling me I was high risk cos of my weight he was in a hurry. And not interested. So will talk to my midwife xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Lovely baby Jkel xx.


----------



## Jkelmum

How we all doing ?


----------



## Jox

Ok here thank u. Had my dating scan on Tuesday and was put forward 4 days which is a huge bonus. 14 weeks today (Sunday)!!!

Has results for downs/Edwards etc and all low risk.

I have gender scan booked for 2 weeks time!!

How r u? X


----------



## LoraLoo

All ok here too although still really anxious. Not sure that'll ever go,
Hslf way tomorrow which is a huge milestone! 
Anomaly scan on Fruday (I think!) x


----------



## Jkelmum

Great glad your all doing good. Still quite sicky and anxious too. Gender scan next Sunday xx


----------



## Jox

Aww fab jkel, do I have a gut feeling on what baby is? X


----------



## Jox

My gender scan is in 15 days x


----------



## Jkelmum

I think girl with sickness but as it started as twins I ain't sure as I am craving lots of steak
And crusty bread &#128151;. Don't mind as long as it's healthy the ex still asnt told anybody &#128529; Makes me sad my baby doesn't deserve to be a secret but j can't force him. He came to scan trying to hold my hand. Not sure if it's hormones or not but he just winds me up


----------



## Jox

That's not on Hun. U 2 definitely not gonna be together then?

Had a bit of a nightmare this week when we started to tell people. Horrible response from one of ohs sisters that's caused me a lot of upset etc


----------



## Jkelmum

No he might be 10 yrs older then me but he's so immature. He wanted to get back together we had a lovely meal then he didn't speak to me or see me for another month unless I messaged him. Seems he's trying keep me on side because he's worried I'd stop seeing the baby which I'd never do. But he's from
Your typical 2:4 children perfect family he's divorced with 2 teenagers and says he just don't now how to tell them. I am doing ok though much rather be single then with somebody for wrong reasons. I do have wobbles though tiny baby on my own with 3 other kids not sure how I will manage if I have a section as I've no family to help but I will manage I always do lol xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Why a bad reaction a baby should be celebrated &#128151;


----------



## Kiwiberry

:hugs: Jkel, I'm so sorry you're having to go through that with your ex. From the sounds of it not trying to judge but you really are better off without him. Good luck at the scan!

I hope the rest of you ladies are doing lovely as well <3.

I was supposed to start my progesterone shots today but the drug company that was supposed to mail them to me never shipped them. I contacted my doctor and they're looking in to see what happened. Hopefully it won't be delayed for much longer. I won't be having my anatomy scan until 18 weeks.


----------



## Jkelmum

My atamony scan isn't until 22 weeks. Hope u get your shots soon xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

22 weeks?? That's so long! 

They did get back to me about the shots. Apparently there was just a mix-up with my insurance would have been nice if they actually called me to talk about it. Everything is fixed now and they said it should be here by Thursday.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm happy to see that everyone is moving along nicely with their pregnancies :D 

22 weeks is long to wait for anatomy scan! I would not be able to wait at all.

Kiwi - glad things are getting sorted with your meds and you'll have them by Thursday.

Anyone not feeling movement yet? I don't know if I just can't tell since this is my first pregnancy or if I'm really not feeling them yet. I'm growing like crazy and I have a ton of pulling/tugging sometimes almost cramp like but no bleeding or anything crazy like that.


----------



## Jox

Jkel, we must have ours roughly the same day, mines at 20+5 on 17th June X

Ash, I'm umming and arghing about whether or not I'm feeling movements. One day I think I am 100% but then the next day I'm not so sure lol x


----------



## Jkelmum

Mines on 16th two weeks before my holiday dreading flying pregnant no idea why xx


----------



## Jox

Hun, is fine to fly in the 2nd tri so try not to worry about it xx


----------



## Jkelmum

I know but I will be in Spain the same gestation I lost Hope. And it's that time of year st the moment. Hormonal and overthinking


----------



## Kiwiberry

:hugs: Jkel


----------



## Jkelmum

Thanks super hormonal and tetchy at the moment xx


----------



## Jkelmum

It's a girl &#128151;


----------



## LoraLoo

Aww congratulations! &#128525;


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congratulations Jkel!!! &#128151;&#128153;&#128154;&#128155;&#128156;
Happy mothers day ladies!!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Thanks took 3 scans over two hours to find out she's a diva alright xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Uh-oh, somebody sounds like trouble &#128522;


----------



## Jox

Aww, so lovely!! Congratulations Hun! Little madam already!!!! Xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Yeah was told my placenta is anterior too. Which is maybe why the last 2 weeks I can't find a heartbeat. Gone to put the doppler away as its was brought for early reassurance which it no longer gives.


----------



## Jox

Definitely put it away Hun xx


----------



## Jkelmum

I've put it on eBay ... I am still consitipated &#128555; See me Friday going see what she says i go once every 3 days and not much and no uncomfortable


----------



## Kiwiberry

:hugs: Jkel, hope the constipation eases.

Appointment on Friday for me as well as my second progesterone shot.


----------



## Kiwiberry

We had our private gender scan today. We are also team :pink: again!!

The shots are making my boobs SUPER sore :(.


----------



## Jox

Aww congratulations Hun. We had ours on Monday and r also team pink xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Congratulations on all your little ladies! 

I have anterior too and even midwife struggled to hear babies today without hearing my own in the placenta xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks ladies! So many :pink: bumps :cloud9:. 

I found out today from the private scan that I also have an anterior placenta :(.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yay for all the girls! Boo for all of the anterior placentas :( 

I'm starting to think I might have one too because I have yet to feel the babies move. I have a detailed 2 hour scan next Wednesday with the MFM so hopefully they'll be able to tell me then.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

It's rubbish having anterior makes you worry more as you don't have that reassurance but I try tell myself there are much worse things we could have going on xx


----------



## Jox

Mines anterior this time too and I'm quote anxious about it. I NEED baby kicks as a constant reassurance so I'm worried what effect it'll have. That did I'm feeling kicks every day so it can't be blocking too much out xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Jox I can completely understand that, I need a lot of reassurance in life in general and in your case when it comes to baby kicks it's very important after what you have been through, don't worry though as you get past twenty weeks you will still feel all the kicks pretty much, least that has been my experience. I have had it twice before this is the third time. I'm feeling almost no kicks at all, have just had once or twice where I have known for certain it was baby but it's far from daily :(


----------



## Kiwiberry

With my first baby I had an anterior placenta as well. I started feeling really hard kicks at 18 weeks and my husband could feel the baby kick on the outside by at least 25 weeks. Even though we have an anterior placenta there's still a good chance it could stretch and not make much of a difference later on as far as us feeling the baby's kicks.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck next Wednesday Ash!


----------



## Jkelmum

How's we all still no name for baby x


----------



## LoraLoo

All ok here... Got my eyes set on that 24 week goalpost, it's another milestone ticked off.
No ideas on name at all? What type of names do you like? X


----------



## Jox

All ok here. Names r so difficult lol

Very nearly 24 weeks Lora!!!


----------



## LoraLoo

I know! I know it doesn't come with any guarantees but it's another milestone done, it's these milestones that are getting me through. Next one will be 28 week scan (fingers crossed) x


----------



## Jox

It's one more milestone than the one before Hun!! Ur doing amazing!!xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

The moment I'm around 28 weeks I'm going to be so nervous because my daughter was born at 27 weeks and 6 days.


----------



## Krippy

Hey darlings! May I join you? Just found out I'm pregnant and due in February!


----------



## Krippy

I obviously need to update my tickers!!! Lol


----------



## Kiwiberry

Of course you cab join hun, welcome to the group and congratulations!!


----------



## Jox

Hey krippy, I remember u and precious Richard from a few years ago. Congratulations on ur bfp Hun xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Welcome and congratulations xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Congratulations Krippy!


----------



## Krippy

Thank you so much ladies!!! So happy to see from familiar faces! Congratulations to you all as well! Xoxoxoxo


----------



## Jkelmum

So in hospital with my asthma and because I am on morphine the midwife as referred me to the drug and alcohol team ... Like some druggy &#128546;&#128546;&#128546; it doesn't even help. Going to my go Tuesday get permission to stop it I ain't being treated like some addict &#128546;&#128546;


----------



## Jkelmum

Still stuck in here on IV antibiotics for pneumonia xx


----------



## Jox

Bloody hell Hun, u r having such a shut time of it :-( what r u on morphine for? Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

:hugs: Jkel

I hope everything's okay with the pneumonia. You're having such a rough time hun :cry:. 

I don't know much about the system where you live but maybe they didn't mean to treat you that way and it's just standard procedure for anyone that's on any type of medication like that?


----------



## Jkelmum

It's because they know how to advise of baby's needs ect and can tell me what to look out for after the hospital stay. Was upset and hormonal but
My consultant today said I'd do more harm then good stopping now and to ride it out I am only on a low dose for sciatica. 
Three lots of antibiotics today. They've listen ri little madam but she moves out of the way lol 
I just want to be home for Thursday for Lily's birthday xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Waiting on dishcharge and it's taking forever xx


----------



## princessellie

I hope it's ok to join in :) I am due with baby number 3 and I have been told I'm high risk due to haemorrhaging in labour with my second baby. So far I have had no other differences to my other two pregnancies, other than a few more visits scheduled and being told I am not allowed to give birth in my local hospital because they only have a midwife led unit and they wont touch me with me being high risk. That means a 20 minute drive to the hospital in the next town when I'm in labour which could be much worse lol x


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi And welcome xx


----------



## Krippy

JKel... That sounds horrible. Hope you are feeling better and home in time for the birthday party! Xoxoxoxo


----------



## Kiwiberry

Welcome Princessellie!! I'm sorry to hear about the hospital situation that's probably going to be rough for you. Do they know what caused the hemorrhage? Also if you could update me with your due date that would be wonderful so I could add you to the list.

Had another OB appointment today. Our sweet pea princess is doing great. Her heartbeat was 149. They did say that my cervix shorten compared to the last time. The doctor said it was at 30 and that if it gets close to 25 they're going to put in a cerclage. He mentions that it's possible I have an incompetent cervix. That could be the reason why I went into premature labor the first time. They said they will know more at my next ultrasound in two weeks. He said that if it is shorter next time that they're going to start talking about other treatment options which is the cerclage.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Also could any of you ladies update me on what your having if you have found out. Some of you lovely ladies still have yellow storks on the front page.


----------



## ashknowsbest

jkel - I'm so sorry you're having such a rough time. Totally sucks to not feel well all the time. I hope you're discharged though and are able to enjoy the birthday! 

princess - welcome to the group! Sorry about your hemorrhaging before ... that's my worst fear with being pregnant and giving birth but I wish you all the luck with this delivery! 

Kiwi - a shortening cervix is scary. I'm not sure I'm going to have that problem yet but I can tell you that at my 12.5 weeks u/s it was measuring (abdominally ... I know sometimes they do it transvaginally because it's more accurate) 45 and at my most recent appointment at 18.5 weeks it was measuring 37. It a pretty big change IMO but I'm trying to remain positive. I still have 19 weeks to go with twins. I just hope my cervix and yours can hold out until we're ready to give birth! Best of luck to you :hugs: Great news though that your daughter is doing so well! Heart rate of 149 is amazing. Good job mama! 

AFM - Everything is still looking good with my little boy and girl. We have names picked out, Oliver Allen and Lucy Johanna. I cannot wait to meet them. I felt them for sure for the first time at 19w2d. It's not consistent but definitely them. I can't wait until I can feel them consistently. I'll be 20 weeks on Sunday and as of last Sunday I was officially "half baked" since they will be coming out at 38 weeks. I can't believe at all that I'm more than halfway through ... it's really exciting and I'm just counting down the days until I can hold and kiss these little bundles of joy. Hubby and I have been setting up their nursery and it's coming a long nicely. We have all of the big stuff, now we're just searching for decorative things for the walls and hanging bookshelves (that will be hung NOT over their cribs, no worries). How are you guys coming along with preparing for your LOs arrivals?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ash I love the names you have decided for your babies! Still no name picked out here really having a rough time with it.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Kiwi - thanks! The boy name was so easy. I had that name in my head for a long time and when I told DH he was like yes! Allen is his fathers first name who we lost just last October to stage 4 esophageal cancer. And the girls name ... it took us so long to agree. I wanted something that I considered timeless and hubby didn't like anything! Until I said lucy. I convinced him by saying we have so many nicknames for her, Lucy lou, Lulu, Lucy Jo ... he really loves it. And Johanna is my paternal grandmothers first name who passed away when I was very young but I used to spend a lot of time with her.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Allen was actually the name we were going to use if this baby was a boy for the middle name. Strange but it was for the same reasons as well, my husband lost his father about 12 years ago to cancer and his name is Allen.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm sorry for the loss. It's such a hard thing to see a parent pass from cancer.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies, it's been a while, just popping by to say hi! 

Kiwi - I'm having a boy so a blue stork for me please! I hope that your cervix holds out so that you won't need the treatment, but it's good that there are next steps and option to help you if that happens.

Jkel - hope that you are feeling better now that you are at home. It's tough being in hospital. 

Ash - happy half way! Love the names you've picked! 

As for me, I'm not sure when I last updated but I've been in and out of hospital too as I've have bleeding due to my placenta previa. I have also been diagnosed with vasa previa which is really dangerous so it is most likely that baby is going to come significantly early, we've talked about 32 weeks but I'm hoping to hold out for 34-5 weeks if possible. I don't know if I may be admitted until birth at some point. Feeling like a ticking time bomb and now just want baby here safely. X


----------



## ashknowsbest

mrsw - so sorry to hear you've been in the hospital. That is so scary! What is vasa previa if you don't mind me asking? I really hope you're able to keep LO in until 34-35 weeks but if not I wish you both the best! Medical advances have come a long way so either way I'm confident you and your LO will come out of this healthy and happy. :hugs:


----------



## USAFWife319

Hi all! I'm due February 12 (from my predictions) I have two angels. One I miscarried and the other passed away at nearly 4 months old. Just found out we are pregnant again and I'm so excited! I'm scared but very excited and happy! 

I believe I'll be high risk since I was with our son. I had a threatened miscarriage with him as well and almost lost him.


----------



## USAFWife319

Duplicate post


----------



## Jkelmum

Welcome USAwife and congratulations on your pregnancy sorry to hear about your losses your among ladies that understand 

I just want to rant I need the placenta to move at 20 weeks I barely feel any movements &#128555; I am home been resting but today took the kids to s magic show in the park and got sun burnt I don't ever burn


----------



## ashknowsbest

jkel - I don't have an anterior placenta and I'm still not really feeling the babies


----------



## Jkelmum

Chose a name for my baby. Hopefully after the anonomly scan I will relax a bit ? 
Chosen Phoebe Rose xx


----------



## Jox

That's a lovely name jkel!! When is ur scan? Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Lovely name Jkel! Still no name here.


----------



## ashknowsbest

jkel - love the name!


----------



## Jkelmum

My scan is Thursday not felt her move for weeks now. Guessing she's right behind the placenta .. Trying not to worry but don't have much expectation that this baby will be coming home. I hate feeling like this if I am still same after the scan I am going to see my gp maybe it's anti natel depression with having such a shit pregnancy so far .. I hate that I can't relax and enjoy but also that nobody in real life understands how I feel. I am hoping my scan will reassure me. Then my aim is 24 weeks then I've scans 4 weekly so hopefully then I will go scan to scan and get as far as I can. Regular Braxton Hicks already and loosing my plug worrys me.


----------



## Jox

Oh Hun, lots of love. Definitely go and see ur gp or speak to ur mw xx

I feel baby daily but feel the panic rising if she seems quieter than normal already. Pregnancy after a loss is such a difficult thing to get thru xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Thanks it's been weeks .. They listened daily when I was in hospital so I think she's fine but it's not the reassurance I need xx


----------



## Jox

I'm not sure there's anything that can give u 24 hr reassurance :-( it's a case of getting to October in one piece xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jkel :hugs:

I really wish I had a Doppler. Whenever she takes a break from kicking and moving around I freak out and think something is wrong. It's no fun for us to worry like this ladies.


----------



## Jkelmum

I sold Doppler as I couldn't ever find her. With placenta being at front. Soon I will be on the bloody monitor all the time lol awkward little miss xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

I have an anterior placenta is well and they can usually find the heartbeat down low with Doppler. I remember one of the sonographer saying My Placenta was up higher and will stretch out.


----------



## Jox

My placenta is anterior too and I still find her very low down x


----------



## Jkelmum

I couldn't find it and it would just stress me out. It takes the mw ages to find it while I am laid there holding my breath &#128556;


----------



## Krippy

Always the breath hold waiting for the heartbeat... I never had 1 at home either for the that reason, stressed I wouldn't be able to find it.


----------



## youngmamttc

Hi :hi:
Could i cautiously pop my head in and join you?
I'll be classed as high risk due to my youngest being a pprom baby with IUGR and having 3 recurrent losses since him. The most recent was my daughter miscarried at 19 weeks. I've been infertile for 5 years and have always conceived on clomid but after losing 70 pounds i found out today we conceived naturally and are expecting a total surprise rainbow baby!


----------



## Kiwiberry

youngmamttc said:


> Hi :hi:
> Could i cautiously pop my head in and join you?
> I'll be classed as high risk due to my youngest being a pprom baby with IUGR and having 3 recurrent losses since him. The most recent was my daughter miscarried at 19 weeks. I've been infertile for 5 years and have always conceived on clomid but after losing 70 pounds i found out today we conceived naturally and are expecting a total surprise rainbow baby!

Congratulations Mama and welcome to the group :)! Do you have any guess on when you might be due? I want to add you to the list.


----------



## youngmamttc

Kiwiberry said:


> youngmamttc said:
> 
> 
> Hi :hi:
> Could i cautiously pop my head in and join you?
> I'll be classed as high risk due to my youngest being a pprom baby with IUGR and having 3 recurrent losses since him. The most recent was my daughter miscarried at 19 weeks. I've been infertile for 5 years and have always conceived on clomid but after losing 70 pounds i found out today we conceived naturally and are expecting a total surprise rainbow baby!
> 
> Congratulations Mama and welcome to the group :)! Do you have any guess on when you might be due? I want to add you to the list.Click to expand...

Thank you. Im guessing around feb 25th :cloud9:


----------



## Jkelmum

Welcome youngmamtcc sorry for your loss and congratulations on your rainbow baby. Xx

Had my scan today everything's perfect I will be having a planned section unless i get to hospital past 5cm. They won't stop labour after 34 weeks. They are happy to sterilise me at the same time. I will be having fortnightly appointments and 4 weekly scans &#128156;&#128150;


----------



## LoraLoo

Jkel that's great they agreed to the section I didn't think toud have any problems. Did they give you a date? 

Hope everyone is ok, sorry not been around much, anxiety is getting the better of me.


----------



## Jkelmum

LoraLoo said:


> Jkel that's great they agreed to the section I didn't think toud have any problems. Did they give you a date?
> 
> Hope everyone is ok, sorry not been around much, anxiety is getting the better of me.

No date but scans booked in for 26,30,34 as I normally go between 34-36 they will discus at my 34 appointment. She was so much nicer then the last one I saw and agreed with everything I said .. Apparently we have to discus a section and sterilisation twice before its set in stone but she believed that I had good reasons for both x


----------



## Jkelmum

My aniexty is rubbish I find it hard to be positive so I avoid coming in. I don't mean to but I don't want to drag anybody else down just hope it may ease a bit ... Next goal
24 weeks x


----------



## LoraLoo

Yeah that's kind of how I feel, I unfollowed the other pregnsncy groups I was in. I just feel that my experienced make my journey a lot different to most people and it's hard.
Glad you're getting lots of scans. 
My next ones at 28 weeks then 32 and 36 x


----------



## Jkelmum

LoraLoo said:


> Yeah that's kind of how I feel, I unfollowed the other pregnsncy groups I was in. I just feel that my experienced make my journey a lot different to most people and it's hard.
> Glad you're getting lots of scans.
> My next ones at 28 weeks then 32 and 36 x

It's sad this is deffaintly my last and I'd love to enjoy it. Hope you start feeling better soon although I know it's not easy xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies, sorry I've been awol for so long.

Jkel & Loraloo I'm sorry to hear about how anxious you're both feeling but I'm sure it's natural under the circumstances. 

I've now been diagnosed with vasa previa so I'm even more high risk than I was before now. It where blood vessels that should be inside the cord are open and over the cervix os. If they rupture the baby will bleed out and die, obviously it's absolutely terrifying. I've a c section booked for 35 weeks and until then I feel like a ticking time bomb. Really trying to enjoy the pregnancy and praying that all will be ok.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mrs W that is awful I'm so sorry you and the baby are going through that :hugs:. That is very scary for sure.


----------



## Jkelmum

Sorry to hear that Mrs W hope these 3 weeks go fast. Baby as started being active so helps me a bit xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Hope we are all keeping well I am feeling better about things as little lady is moving often. We fly to Spain Thursday so I don't think I will be on for a week or so xx


----------



## Jox

Hope u have a lovely holiday jkel x

All fine here, had consultant and fortnightly scans all sorted starting in a few weeks.

Movements r great and keeping me well reassured too. We've put the deposit down on our pram so first big purchase in the bag xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Glad things are positive jox kinda dreading Spain but can't let the kids down. Sure it will be fine long as she keeps moving so I know all is ok xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Try and enjoy the sunshine jkel, I hope you manage to relax and have some fun family time. 

Jox what pram did you go for/ Exciting!

I am being admitted early next week until babies arrival. Only 2 weeks to go now and I think we are about ready. Ish!!


----------



## Jkelmum

My feet are like balloons dreading
The trip home


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies how are you all doing? 2 weeks and 6 days till I'm where I was when my first was born. Really really nervouse.

I have a question for you ladies, can they stop labor if it starts early again?


----------



## Jox

Hi kiwi, must be worrying. I think they can stop it but only if it's at a certain point. Once that point is passed I don't think they can. Hopefully it won't matter Hun and this one stays cooking for a lot longer yet!!

Jkel, hope uve had a nice holiday X

All fine here. Growth scans start next week xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

I was not able to get my progesterone shot today because I'm in limbo with my insurance company. They were supposed to switch me to a different provider for prescriptions but they haven't contacted me yet. I contacted the head nurse and left a message on her voicemail. She is out of the office today and they're closed on the weekends. They said it was a time-sensitive injection so I hope waiting an extra 4 to 5 days is going to be ok. If the nurse gets back to me on Monday we might be able to work with a compounding pharmacy. She said I could probably get a month worth of injections for $100 instead of $3,000 which is what they normally are.

Should I be worried for getting the shot late?


----------



## Jox

I don't know anything about the injections Hun but I hope u was able to get it sorted xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Back in hospital blah so past this


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jox, thanks hun.

Jkel, I hope you are okay hun. What is wrong?

Still have not had my progesterone shot. The nurse called the prescription in at the pharmacy but they still haven't contacted me for payment or shipping. I guess I'm just going to have to make a few phone calls today. The nurse said as long as I'm feeling okay it should be alright to skip a week of shots.

How are the rest of you ladies doing? Been pretty quiet in here.


----------



## Jkelmum

Well started as my asthma ended in PROM &#128546;
On strict bedrest Ffn came back negative so my body isn't ready for labour thank god. Seems on antibiotics and a close eye they can keep baby inside quite awhile after prom ( premature rupture of membranes)


----------



## LoraLoo

Oh goodness jkel, sorry to hear this. Stay put little one x


----------



## ashknowsbest

jkel - Oh my gosh I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope your LO stays put for as long as possible! 

Kiwi - did you get the shot figured out? I'm not sure the effects of not getting it on time but wishing you all the best.

AFM - I was diagnosed with gestational diabetes. This happened last Thursday and I was/am super bummed about it. I've gotten better since finding out but I was an emotional wreck all day on Thursday and Friday. I just thought that I did something wrong, that my babies were going to be unhealthy and have a ton of problems, I was bummed that I couldn't just enjoy the pregnancy and eat what I wanted. It felt at the time like the world had come crashing down. It also didn't help that I was out of town and not eating my normal diet. And where my parents live it's very hard to get organic healthy options so that was also adding to the stress. Now that hubby and I are home my levels are doing great. My blood sugar didn't get over 107 yesterday and they like it to be 120 or under (I even had a cookie!,and berries with homemade whipped cream!). We eat fairly healthy as it is so there's not much of a diet change I need to do but like I said, I was just really bummed about it. No more churros for me. :cry: But of course I'll do anything so that these babies have the best start to their life. 

On a happy note, I'm feeling them move all the time which I LOVE! It really is amazing to know that my body is nurturing and growing these two human beings. I love them very much, it's incredible. I had a baby shower while I was in NJ visiting my parents and I'm having another one tomorrow with friends where I live in CA. I'm excited to see everyone. Plus one of my friends had a baby a month and a half ago and she's bringing her baby boy and I'm am thrilled to be seeing him! I've seen pictures and he is very cute. 

MrsW - I hope everything is going well with you! You may be busy with your baby already but I hope you can update us soon.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ash :hugs:, that really sucks sweetie and I just found out I'm in the exact same boat as you now :-(.

So I just received my blood results from the GD test earlier today. They are not good :-(. I did not pass and I found out that I am anemic as well. They want to do another test this coming Wednesday for 3 hours instead of 1 hour and I'm supposed to start taking iron supplements now.


----------



## Kiwiberry

How are you ladies doing and your babies?


----------



## klabro

Hi everyone. Mind if I join? 

A little about me. I have a healthy 4 year old DD who was born at 37 weeks with no issues. Fast forward to my second pregnancy last year, found out I was expecting twins, I was nervous but excited. Everything seemed to be going great until it wasn't. At 20 weeks I found out my cervix was completely effaced. They don't do a cervical stitch in the event of twins. I ended up being dilated to a 3 and going in to labor at 21 weeks. My beautiful babies were born. They were perfect, but it was just too soon. They aren't really sure if I have a true incompetent cervix or if it was just a "twin thing". I will be high risk this pregnancy and will have a cerclage placed at 12 weeks. I will also be getting weekly progesterone shots starting at 16 weeks.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Welcome to the group klabro! 

I'm so sorry for your loss :cry:.

Do you know your estimated due date hun? If not once you find out let me know so I can add you to the list.


----------



## klabro

Kiwiberry said:


> Welcome to the group klabro!
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss :cry:.
> 
> Do you know your estimated due date hun? If not once you find out let me know so I can add you to the list.

Just had my first scan this morning. Measuring at 6 weeks 3 days, heart rate of 124 :) My due date will be March 25th. 

Feeling a small victory today as this was step one. Now on to the many more steps that will be fast approaching.


----------



## Jkelmum

Baby brain I posted in wrong thread&#128563;&#128546;
How we all doing ? My community midwife as decided me seeing her is pointless because I am at hospital twice a week. 
My gp is being awkward and won't put my morphine on repeat until baby is born nor will he send me to pain clinic ... So I have to see him every 28 days to review my pain levels he as added codeine in as and when I need it so will try not to take it ... 
How's everyone else
Sorry it's been so long my phone doesn't like this forum lol


----------



## klabro

Hi everyone. I'm having a hard time posting in forums right now as everywhere I go its all about the relief they will feel when first tri is over etc. I know i won't be getting that relief this time so I'm just kind of feeling stressed/on edge about the whole thing. My referral to my maternal fetal medicine specialist got sent yesterday so I am really hoping there won't be any issues with it being approved through insurance and I can get in and get my cerclage scheduled.


----------



## ashknowsbest

klabro - I have never experienced a loss at all but I can relate to how you're feeling through other means. It took my DH and I 5 1/2 years to conceive. We finally had success on our 5th IVF and although I never had a loss it took a toll on my enjoyment throughout the pregnancy. I don't have much advice but wanted to say that you're definitely not alone and I can totally understand why you would still feel protective of your emotions even coming out of first trimester. I'm in my 3rd trimester now and if I'm being honest, I still worry. I worry about cord issues, I worry about going into preterm labor, I worry about stillbirth. I mean the list goes on and on and unfortunately there is not much I've figured out to help me feel better except that once the baby starts to move that may provide you with some level of comfort. Just know that what you're feeling is normal and you are not alone. :hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

I had another check up this morning. Everything is going great with the baby, her heartbeat was 146 and my cervix is strong & closed! As for my GD, even with all the dieting restrictions and following all of what the nutritionist told me it still might not be enough. She talked about giving me insulin. They are going to wait a week and if it still doesn't look good they're going to start me on an oral medication first because of my low vision she doesn't want me to accidentally inject myself with too much insulin. I'm struggling with it because I've been working so hard the past week trying to keep my blood sugar's low and following a strict diet even despite my picky eating. I'm willing to do anything it takes to make sure that my baby is happy and healthy when she's born.


----------



## ashknowsbest

kiwi - So happy to hear that your baby is doing well and that your cervix is nice and closed! The cervix opening too soon is my worse fear in the world. On the other hand I'm so sorry to hear about your GD. Do you mind me asking what type of diet you're following? I know it can be really hard to control and some bodies just don't do well with the diet (it's nothing the woman is doing it's just her pancreas' inability to produce enough insulin even on the diet). It totally sucks but I'm just curious what diet they have you on, maybe I can provide some other ideas too? I've been fortunate enough up until this point to be able to control it with diet so just seeing if I can help. 

:hugs: I know it sucks!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I actually saw your post hun on another thread and it's the same diet that you're on. I can have 3 meals and 3 snacks a day, breakfast is 30 carbs, lunch is 45 carbs, dinner is 60 carbs, and my snacks are all 30 carbs. I have been evenly spacing everything out and taking my BG two hours after each meal. As for what my meals consist of I've been pretty much eating eggs, 7 grain bread when I can, yogurt, bananas, mixed nuts, chicken breasts, and some Honey Nut Cheerios with fair life milk. Everything has also been calculated and measured out so I know I'm not going over my limit.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Seems like you have a good hold on it then. I'm so sorry :hugs: I know that on days when I'm eating well and following the diet but still getting high numbers I get extremely frustrated so I can imagine how you're feeling but I think you have a positive attitude in doing whatever you can for your baby and your health is all that really matters in the end.


----------



## Kiwiberry

How are you ladies doing? 
Mrs. W, is your little peanut here yet?


----------



## Jkelmum

Growth scan shows she's slowed down another scan at 34 weeks ... Getting there very slowly


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jkel, it really does feel slow now. Good luck at your next scan hun.


----------



## Jkelmum

Thanks made it to 32 weeks never thought I'd do that next goal
34 x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jkel, each day that goes by and our babies are still healthy and growing inside of us is a blessing <3.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Leaking fluid, told to come in to be on the safe side. Please keep us in your thoughts.

Ladies I have some sad news it was amniotic fluid after all . They're going to keep me in the hospital for a week and if the baby hasn't come naturally by 34 weeks they are going to induce me. I have already received the first dose of steroid shots and and receiving antibiotics as well for strep B & other infections.


----------



## Jkelmum

Kiwiberry said:


> Leaking fluid, told to come in to be on the safe side. Please keep us in your thoughts.
> 
> Ladies I have some sad news it was amniotic fluid after all . They're going to keep me in the hospital for a week and if the baby hasn't come naturally by 34 weeks they are going to induce me. I have already received the first dose of steroid shots and and receiving antibiotics as well for strep B & other infections.

I've been leaking fluid since 26 weeks. Hang in there 34 weeks is a good gestation xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Joel, do they have you in the hospital hun? What is your treatment plan?

We are still hanging in there ladies. I have already received my second dose of steroids. I am getting this tingly feeling in my arms and legs and a little ball of pressure in between my ribs is this normal?

The ultrasound went great yesterday. She is estimated to be about 5 lbs. 3 oz. She has some amniotic fluid left and they have me on a constant drip to keep it filled for her. As far as her organs go and everything she is doing good. She was even practicing breathing for us.


----------



## Jkelmum

Kiwiberry said:


> Joel, do they have you in the hospital hun? What is your treatment plan?
> 
> We are still hanging in there ladies. I have already received my second dose of steroids. I am getting this tingly feeling in my arms and legs and a little ball of pressure in between my ribs is this normal?
> 
> The ultrasound went great yesterday. She is estimated to be about 5 lbs. 3 oz. She has some amniotic fluid left and they have me on a constant drip to keep it filled for her. As far as her organs go and everything she is doing good. She was even practicing breathing for us.

Monitored twice a week and scans fornightly. I have to take my temperature three times a day ...If my levels drop too low c section at 34 weeks ... My scan is tomorrow


----------



## Kiwiberry

They won't let me go past 34 weeks. The big wigs said no :cry: . I can't even leave my room to tour around in a wheelchair because I'm leaking more fluid than I was before. I'm going crazy in here stuck to a bed. All I have is my cell phone.


----------



## Jkelmum

Sorry to hear that hang in there your baby will be here very soon. X


----------



## ashknowsbest

kiwi - so sorry they won't let her stay in longer but 34 weeks has a great prognosis and she is a great weight. Try not to worry :hugs: And as for staying in the room, just some ideas, can your DH try to bring you some adult coloring books to keep you busy? I knit so I'd do that to keep me busy but anything to just stay busy so you're not counting the hours would be great!


----------



## Kiwiberry

My sweet little Ava :cloud9:. Still not home. Long story but it's in my journal.
 



Attached Files:







5712.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jkelmum

Kiwiberry said:


> My sweet little Ava :cloud9:. Still not home. Long story but it's in my journal.

Congratulations xxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jkel, thanks hun <3. 

How are the rest of you lovely ladies doing? I hope your pregnancies are going well. 

I was wondering if any of you wanted to add me to Facebook? 
https://www.facebook.com/suzy.marie.773

I post a lot more updates there and in my journal. I can keep up with you ladies a lot better that way too.


----------



## Jkelmum

34 weeks today. Getting contractions daily but they never turn into anything getting very frustrated xx


----------



## Jkelmum

My Facebook is 
https://m.facebook.com/missys81?ref=bookmarks


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ladies, how are you and the babies doing?

Ava is finally home from the NICU for anyone that didn't know :cloud9:.


----------



## Jox

Sorry I haven't been on in such a long time x

Congratulations on ur little girl kiwi. So pleased to see she come home too xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Jox said:


> Sorry I haven't been on in such a long time x
> 
> Congratulations on ur little girl kiwi. So pleased to see she come home too xx

How are you getting on ? Xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Great news kiwi! Hope she's settling in well at home x


----------



## Jox

Jkel, everything is going very smoothly at the moment!! On fortnightly growth scans and hopefully getting induction date this week. 4 weeks to go. She was measuring at almost 6lb at 32+4 week scan lol

How r u? X


----------



## Jkelmum

Jox fedup my waters started leaking
At 26 weeks they told me they'd deliver at 34 my last scan Thursday my levels aren't too low so going to scan at 37 and a section date at 38 if I've not had her. Just frustrated while I know she's best off where she is I want her here safe where I can see she's ok. Such a awful pregnancy and although the ends in sight it don't feel like it x


----------



## ashknowsbest

Kiwi - so glad your baby girl is home! I know you had a hard time at the end of the pregnancy and hope you're getting on well at home. 

jox - only 4 weeks, yay! You'll have a nice big healthy baby (that will hopefully sleep through the night sooner because she has weight on her side!)

jkel - with your last post you literally hit the nail on the head for me and how I'm also feeling. I found out at my 34 week appointment that my baby boy (Twin B) has slowed down in growth a lot. He is still a good weight (estimated that day to be 4lbs11oz) but he did drop down in percentile by quite a bit. From the 54th percentile to the 19th. So they're concerned and we're now doing 2 NSTs weekly and 1 weekly fluid check (by sonogram). We found out on Tuesday and I was absolutely freaked out, still am to be honest but learned to cope with the news better. I know the best place for him is inside until at LEAST 37 weeks but at the same time I really want to see him and be able to help him from the outside. There's only so much we can do for him while he's in there but we have some much great technology to be able to help from the outside. The plan is to induce (right now by way of c-section, but if he decides to turn head down we may be able to do vaginal birth) on October 4th at 6pm. I'll be 37 weeks 2 days pregnant and at that point the doctors don't think they will need any if much NICU time which ... I'm happy about but freaked out how making it that far. The day we go in for a NST or fluid check and things are looking lower than they were before is the day they take them out ... they said they won't mess around when it comes to getting him out if it turns out that he is struggling and drops in percentile again. 

Oh and just for a quick update on my baby girl (twin A). She is doing great. Everything looks phenomenal with her. She is estimated to weight (at 34 weeks) 6lbs exactly, and she actually went up in percentile so ... they're really not concerned with her at all. We will still be keeping an eye on her but baby B is sort of the cause for concern right now. 

I hope everyone else is having an uneventful pregnancy!


----------



## klabro

Hi ladies. I haven't been on here in a while, I was still in first trimester and wasn't really facing the high risk part yet. I'm finally there, and starting to get anxious. I went in for my first high risk consult and they decided that they do not want to give me a preventative cervical stitch. Basically they said that because my loss was twins that the mechanism for why my cervix effaced is different to that of a singleton pregnancy. So they want to do progesterone shots and weekly cervical monitoring starting at week 16. They will give me a stitch if my cervix drops below 2.5. This is not the approach that I was expecting and so I was in complete shock this last week. I'm finally starting to come to terms with it and get my head around the next several weeks. I will start my weekly monitoring/shots in 3 weeks. 

Baby looks great so far though. Had my NT scan and 13 weeks and no issues with baby in that aspect.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jkel, :hugs: :hugs:

Ash, so sorry Baby B is having some growth issues :hugs: I hope he picks up and starts packing on the baby chub!

klabro, that sounds like my treatment plan. The progesterone shots really help hun. I made it to 34 weeks this time and that's a big step from 27. 


Ava and Riya are both doing great :cloud9: <3.


----------



## klabro

I am so relieved to hear this, thank you for sharing. I'm just trying to have faith in my doctors, but at the same time I'm so nervous and anxious. I feel like I'll calm down a little once the monitoring starts and I'm not just sitting and waiting.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jox, hey hun! Glad to hear your little lady is doing well <3.


----------



## Kiwiberry

klabro said:


> I am so relieved to hear this, thank you for sharing. I'm just trying to have faith in my doctors, but at the same time I'm so nervous and anxious. I feel like I'll calm down a little once the monitoring starts and I'm not just sitting and waiting.

I felt the same way hun at the start of my pregnancy with Ava. It all worked out though and they took good care of me in the end.


----------



## klabro

Kiwiberry do you mind me asking about your first pregnancy? Did you have contractions that put you into labor, or did your water just break? I never had any contractions (at least that I could feel). They are just reluctant to call it incompetent cervix, because it was twins. Basically they have just acknowledged that "its not normal for your cervix to completely efface at 20 weeks regardless of twins or not". I was worried something was wrong in my pregnancy so I asked for them to check my cervix at the appointment where they discovered it was effaced. I was just there for a follow up scan to get some measurements on baby they had missed. So I easily could have went home and had my water break and they never would have known my cervix was effaced at all.


----------



## Kiwiberry

With my first I had contractions for three days that put me into premature labor. My waters broke when i was 10cm and ready to push. With my second my waters ruptured and I was induced at 34 weeks to lower the risk of my baby getting an infection. 

I hope they monitor your cervix just in case. Did they say they would?


----------



## klabro

Yes, I'm getting progesterone shots staring at 16 weeks with weekly cervical monitoring. They said I'll get a stitch if my length goes between 3-2.5.


----------



## Jkelmum

Jessica arrived 13th October 5lb 11oz 
Doing great I've been getting over a mini stroke but doing well


----------



## Kiwiberry

klabro said:


> Yes, I'm getting progesterone shots staring at 16 weeks with weekly cervical monitoring. They said I'll get a stitch if my length goes between 3-2.5.

How are you doing hun? 

Jkelmum, Jessica is beautiful <3.

How are the rest of you lovely ladies doing?


----------



## Jkelmum

Very quiet in here hope your all keeping well


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey hun I'm doing well and so are my girls. If anyone's wondering I deactivated my Facebook. In case any of you notice thought it might be related to you it's not. It has to do with me and people in my past.

How are you Jkel?


----------



## Kiwiberry

How are you lovelies doing? I know it's been awhile since we chatted.


----------

